# My review of the HOYT NITRUM



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

You lucky guy! I haven't seen one in person yet, but I've already got the Nitrum 30 or the Turbo in my sights for my next bow. Thanks for sharing your review.


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## 02transam (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for tje review.


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

You must be BIG! That bow looks tiny!!!


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

bow up said:


> You lucky guy! I haven't seen one in person yet, but I've already got the Nitrum 30 or the Turbo in my sights for my next bow. Thanks for sharing your review.


I'm really comfortable with the 34-36" bows, that's where I prefer to be...but the more I think about it, the more I think that I might end up ordering the Turbo just so I can max out the adjustment on that #3 Turbo cam - rather than shooting the 34 with the draw stop & mods in the middle section. I just can't decide if the speed I'll pick up is worth the trade off of a slightly steeper string angle & shorter brace height???


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

thanks for the review, exactly what i wanted to hear


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

walks with a gi said:


> You must be BIG! That bow looks tiny!!!


HaHa, thanks I guess...? LOL 

Yeah, I'm kind of a bigger guy...at 6'3" & 245lbs.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks, been waiting for these to start. Sweet bow.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

Awesome, thanks for the review, can't wait to hear how the Turbo shoots. Hopefully someone gets one in soon and post a review.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Khunter said:


> Awesome, thanks for the review, can't wait to hear how the Turbo shoots. Hopefully someone gets one in soon and post a review.


If I get a chance to shoot one soon, I'll try to follow up in this same thread...


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks a little long. Try a photo, head to toe. 

Thanks for the review. I'd like to shoot one but lefties will be a while.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

sean1 said:


> Looks a little long. Try a photo, head to toe.
> 
> Thanks for the review. I'd like to shoot one but lefties will be a while.


Yes, a touch too long...I'm aware of that. With such a short bow & steep string angle, it's tough to find a draw that's correct & comfortable for me with the Nitrum 30...that doesn't require substantially dipping my head a lot. This wasn't meant to be a "form" thread, but if you wanna get picky...take a look at my left shoulder. It's too high, that collarbone was broken into 3 pieces last year...it's beyond my control.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they didn't change the wood grip that comes on the Nitrum. If you look at a few wood grips, you'd realize they're finished by hand and each one is very different from the next! So, don't review or judge the wood grip since every one is different!

I can't wait to shoot them. We expected them in yesterday...hopefully they'll be here on Monday!


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

1955 said:


> I'm pretty sure they didn't change the wood grip that comes on the Nitrum. If you look at a few wood grips, you'd realize they're finished by hand and each one is very different from the next! So, don't review or judge the wood grip since every one is different!


I'm not trying to argue with you, but the grip is different...all 8 people who were at the shop yesterday who handled & inspected the bow agree. We pulled several different grips off of 2013 & 2014 model bows still in the dealers stock and compared them with that of the Nitrum, and I assure you...they're a bit different. I understand that you're a dealer, but this isn't the first time you've responded to a thread of mine with a seemingly superior tone. You yourself said that your shipment hasn't even arrived yet, so before telling me not to post my judgment & review on something...maybe wait to rebuttal my opinion when you have a chance to hold the same bow for yourself?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

bbentley392t said:


> I'm not trying to argue with you, but the grip is different...all 8 people who were at the shop yesterday who handled & inspected the bow agree. We pulled several different grips off of 2013 & 2014 model bows still in the dealers stock and compared them with that of the Nitrum, and I assure you...they're a bit different. I understand that you're a dealer, but this isn't the first time you've responded to a thread of mine with a seemingly superior tone. You yourself said that your shipment hasn't even arrived yet, so before telling me not to post my judgment & review on something...maybe wait to rebuttal my opinion when you have a chance to hold the same bow for yourself?


Lol remember Hoyt shooters are snobs and I guess Hoyt dealers are even worse lol . jk I own a Hoyt and only a jerk when I shot it.

Thanks for the review I wish they made the turbo atleast to 30.5 inch draw.


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm a Hoyt fan and am actually looking to upgrade from my Vulcan but those speeds sound low to me. For a bow that rates 332fps and you are shooting 70/30 with only 34gr over IBO arrow I'd expect to see a 318-322 speed. I've never owned a Hoyt(and I've had several including newer than my Vulcan) that didn't meet IBO easily and usually exceeded by 5-10fps. I'd be curious what a 350 arrow shoots. Not flaming the bow, just not what I'm used to seeing with Hoyt.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

flintcreek6412 said:


> I'm a Hoyt fan and am actually looking to upgrade from my Vulcan but those speeds sound low to me. For a bow that rates 332fps and you are shooting 70/30 with only 34gr over IBO arrow I'd expect to see a 318-322 speed. I've never owned a Hoyt(and I've had several including newer than my Vulcan) that didn't meet IBO easily and usually exceeded by 5-10fps. I'd be curious what a 350 arrow shoots. Not flaming the bow, just not what I'm used to seeing with Hoyt.


I'm sure it would make a difference, but if you look closely at the top cam in the photo you can clearly see that bow is out of time...the top draw stop is about ¼" from making contact with the cable, while the bottom is touching. All we did was pull the bow out of the box, throw a d-loop & whisker biscuit on and start shooting...so I'd be willing to bet when timed & tuned properly, you'd see an increase of a few feet per second?


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

bbentley392t said:


> Yes, a touch too long...I'm aware of that. With such a short bow & steep string angle, it's tough to find a draw that's correct & comfortable for me with the Nitrum 30...that doesn't require substantially dipping my head a lot. This wasn't meant to be a "form" thread, but if you wanna get picky...take a look at my left shoulder. It's too high, that collarbone was broken into 3 pieces last year...it's beyond my control.


I wasn't trying to turn it into a form thread. Just a little sarcasm, that's all. Trust me, I'm not going to critique too many on their form.


----------



## mwntnmuleys (Jan 19, 2014)

I shot one yesterday. It was nice but had a little high frequency vibe after the shot and I felt my faktor turbo was smoother. A very nice bow, but not enough for me to sell my faktor turbo and buy one.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

mwntnmuleys said:


> I shot one yesterday. It was nice but had a little high frequency vibe after the shot and I felt my faktor turbo was smoother. A very nice bow, but not enough for me to sell my faktor turbo and buy one.


Which one you shoot the 30", 34", or turbo?


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

mwntnmuleys said:


> I shot one yesterday. It was nice but had a little high frequency vibe after the shot and I felt my faktor turbo was smoother. A very nice bow, but not enough for me to sell my faktor turbo and buy one.


I feel like my 60# Faktor 34 has more vibes than even my 80# Maxxis 35 did, everyone is different and notices or feels different things more & less...nothing at all wrong with the Faktor's, great bows!


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

bbentley392t said:


> HaHa, thanks I guess...? LOL
> 
> Yeah, I'm kind of a bigger guy...at 6'3" & 245lbs.


I have an inch on ya, and a few lighter. Not much.....
That is why I don't like the shorter bows. 
Seriously looking at the 34" model. Thanks for the review.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Hoythunter01 said:


> Seriously looking at the 34" model. Thanks for the review.


I think a 34 with Turbo cams would be the best option, obviously we won't be allowed to order it that way...but I've been involved in my fair share of cam conversions, what's one more? LOL


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Price?


----------



## EnterSandman (Oct 11, 2012)

Man.. I just bought a carbon spyder turbo. Then they come out with this. Now I want one. Damn


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Keith t said:


> Price?


Everything went up this year, as it always does and can be expected...but with the new additions of the ZT cable guard & completely new riser design, I can see the increase being justified. Anyway my dealer only gave me 
the "MAP" pricing, not "MSRP" pricing so take that into account...but I was told roughly $950 for the Nitrum 30 and $1000 for the 34 & Turbo MAP. Expect the new Podium-X to be about $1650 MAP.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Good review. Thanks for taking the time. B pretty cool to get to sit down and mess with one. Mayb take some time to press it and get it all tuned up. I've yet to see a Hoyt that wouldn't make, or most the time beat ibo. I'm sure it would have changed the way it felt on the shot too. Can't wait to hear reviews on the new turbo cam. I still say Hoyt absolutely hit a homerun this year!


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

EnterSandman said:


> Man.. I just bought a carbon spyder turbo. Then they come out with this. Now I want one. Damn


I know a handful of people who are ditching their Carbon Spyder for the new Nitrum, that being said...you better list it now while there's still a market. LOL


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks man for a great review. Also congratz on your new baby. Nice of you with your busy schedule to report.
I like others have purchased the nitrum turbo sight unseen. So your report is very encouraging. My dealer will not have demos till Nov. Really crazy for the wait.
So thanks again, and the best of luck.

Doug


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

triumph said:


> Thanks man for a great review. Also congratz on your new baby. Nice of you with your busy schedule to report.


Thanks Sir, I've been bouncing back & forth between rocking my boy and responding to the thread on my tapatalk app...I sincerely appreciate your reply.


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

mwntnmuleys said:


> I shot one yesterday. It was nice but had a little high frequency vibe after the shot and I felt my faktor turbo was smoother. A very nice bow, but not enough for me to sell my faktor turbo and buy one.


welp. so much for this years bows revolutionizing archery...


congrats to you and your family bbentley


----------



## Ragin-Cajun (Jul 2, 2013)

Super news! There's gonna b a lot of great bows for sale for 1/2 retail price..


----------



## JayJay24 (May 9, 2009)

^^^Yep my Spyder 34 just might go up for sale! My buddy who owns a bow shop here just informed me they'd be in on Wednesday. That's bad for my wallet...


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Thats a wonderful picture. Worth more than any measly Nitrum review.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

bbentley392t said:


> Thanks Sir, I've been bouncing back & forth between rocking my boy and responding to the thread on my tapatalk app...I sincerely appreciate your reply.





Nice photo mate, congratulations. What is his draw length?


----------



## buckmastered (Mar 28, 2014)

Man.. I just bought a carbon spyder turbo. Then they come out


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the review! And congrats on the newborn.


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

bbentley392t said:


> Thanks Sir, I've been bouncing back & forth between rocking my boy and responding to the thread on my tapatalk app...I sincerely appreciate your reply.


Congrats on the new baby and thanks for the review 
My dealer told me I may have my new carbon zt turbo with in the next 2 weeks[emoji2]


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

knight stalker said:


> Congrats on the new baby and thanks for the review
> My dealer told me I may have my new carbon zt turbo with in the next 2 weeks[emoji2]


The 4 CST's you've already got aren't enough?!?! LOL


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Don't tell me the mods on these bows are gonna be red.


----------



## markeemark (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats on the little one . Life changer for the better ! I'm really liking the looks of the nitrium . I'll be interested to shoot and feel the grip on this bow


----------



## tartop (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats on the new baby

Cool that you got to play with the new toys. 

I can hear it now...I got this new 34" with turbo cams for the baby...umm, they can grow into it.

Sounds like life is good in Utah. Hope you can draw a good tag to go with that bow.


----------



## riv96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Great review. Thanks. And congrats on the new baby boy. Having kids is awesome. Just got both my son and daughter shooting Bows this past spring. It's awesome.! Wish the new family best of luck!


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice review thanks


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

Here's an 80x80 image suitable for an avatar if you're so inclined.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

frog gigger said:


> Don't tell me the mods on these bows are gonna be red.


No, not at all...the bow came factory with C mods and I needed E's to shoot it, we just grabbed a loose set & swapped them out.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

markeemark said:


> Congrats on the little one . Life changer for the better





tartop said:


> Congrats on the new baby





riv96 said:


> Great review. Thanks. And congrats on the new baby boy. Having kids is awesome.


Thanks you guys, this actually baby #2 for us...so my bow buying spree's here in the A/T classifieds may be done for awhile.


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

lol got a white 2014 cs34 on the way to gotta have plenty backups


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Great review

The best part of this review, was the guy telling you that you couldnt do a review. Who does that.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you for the review and congrats on the little one. Now go get some rest lol


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Can you advise on the stock strings? Keep them or ditch them ASAP?


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree the cable guard looks ugly big and bulky..atleast in pics but u did see in real life lol


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Although I haven't seen the roller guard in person either I think it looks kinda cool lol


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

General RE LEE said:


> Can you advise on the stock strings? Keep them or ditch them ASAP?


Hoyt's factory strings are made out of some of the best material that's available right now, which is a great thing don't get me wrong...but they're also mass produced in a factory rather than built "one at a time" like a custom string made from the same material. With that said, based on personal experience I just don't think the stock threads are anything to write home about...will they do the job yes but I don't prefer them and usually replace them fairly quick, I always keep them around though for an emergency back up set.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

First off.....Congratulations! Secondly.....Thanks for the review! I'm waiting for the Nitrum to arrive at our local dealer.....I just want to shoot it and see how it feels, but I don't think I'll be getting rid of my CST or C34. I agree with you on getting a set of custom strings and keeping the stock strings for an emergency set. When I looked at the 2014 Carbon models at the dealer (Scheels) the other day, they had marked them down to $1199.....I'm guessing they will be charging close to $1500 on the new Carbon models.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

General RE LEE said:


> Can you advise on the stock strings? Keep them or ditch them ASAP?


I didn't see the necessity of replacing the '14 model year strings, except for aesthetic reasons, and hope that holds true for the '15 models too.


----------



## Nomad022 (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the review:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Can't wait to shoot one.... "shiver me timbers"!!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Congrats brother!


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Mathias said:


> I didn't see the necessity of replacing the '14 model year strings, except for aesthetic reasons, and hope that holds true for the '15 models too.


 Same here. Only reason I did was for color. The stockers were some of the most impressive I've seen. That new x material doesn't hardly fuzz, servings were great and never saw any stretch on mine


----------



## gert26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Has Hoyt released prices yet?


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

General RE LEE said:


> Can you advise on the stock strings? Keep them or ditch them ASAP?


On my Faktor 30 the string's are much better than they was on my '13 Spyder Turbo. They are served very good and not with that cheesy soft crap that was on the '13's. Hopefully the '15's will be the same as the '14's.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

RuntCX2 said:


> On my Faktor 30 the string's are much better than they was on my '13 Spyder Turbo. They are served very good and not with that cheesy soft crap that was on the '13's. Hopefully the '15's will be the same as the '14's.


I noticed the strings were good quality on my F34 but they were thick. I understand they used 28 strands instead of 24 but I hope they make the serving a little thinner this year. My nocks fit so tight that they usually pulled out of the arrow.


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mathias said:


> I didn't see the necessity of replacing the '14 model year strings, except for aesthetic reasons, and hope that holds true for the '15 models too.


I just ordered a new set of vapor Trails for my CS30. Not by choice. My 2012 element held up very well for 2 years and never had any issues. I bought a CS30 and have been breaking nocks on my HT-1 arrows on the shot. I have broken 3. Each time it sounded like the bow about dry fired, but all arrows hit the target. Regardless, not a good situation. I see someone posted that they used more strands this last year. I don't know. I have never had it happen until this bow and am not blaming the string for the breaks but, the last nock did break sharply and cut the serving enough that its unraveling between my D-loop. so, ordered a new set. 

Could the larger string be breaking the nocks? I noticed they fit looser on my Element than they do my CS30


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

blance7 said:


> I just ordered a new set of vapor Trails for my CS30. Not by choice. My 2012 element held up very well for 2 years and never had any issues. I bought a CS30 and have been breaking nocks on my HT-1 arrows on the shot. I have broken 3. Each time it sounded like the bow about dry fired, but all arrows hit the target. Regardless, not a good situation. I see someone posted that they used more strands this last year. I don't know. I have never had it happen until this bow and am not blaming the string for the breaks but, the last nock did break sharply and cut the serving enough that its unraveling between my D-loop. so, ordered a new set.
> 
> Could the larger string be breaking the nocks? I noticed they fit looser on my Element than they do my CS30


I noticed my nock's fit a little tighter also, the thicker string along with thicker center serving. Just an assumption since they using BCY X that the string's are served with a thicker BCY 62XS. The '13's had Powergrip center serving I think that's the name of it, it was a soft material.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

bbentley392t said:


> I'm not trying to argue with you, but the grip is different...all 8 people who were at the shop yesterday who handled & inspected the bow agree. We pulled several different grips off of 2013 & 2014 model bows still in the dealers stock and compared them with that of the Nitrum, and I assure you...they're a bit different. I understand that you're a dealer, but this isn't the first time you've responded to a thread of mine with a seemingly superior tone. You yourself said that your shipment hasn't even arrived yet, so before telling me not to post my judgment & review on something...maybe wait to rebuttal my opinion when you have a chance to hold the same bow for yourself?


OK, I'm sitting here with the Nitrum 30. I've had a chance, today and this evening, to shoot the Nitrum and the Carbon Spyder Turbo ZT. And I assure you, in my last post here, I was NOT trying to be, or sound "superior. I don't know who you are, and I don't really care, but you were wrong about the wood grip in the 2015 bows. It's the same old wood grip as always. And just like I said earlier, they're all different! They must come off of a machine that roughs them out, and then they're hand finished. So, in one sense, you're correct, the grips are a bit different...just like always. The grips on the 2015 bows are NOT a different design. So, man up and apologize.



bowtech2006 said:


> Lol remember Hoyt shooters are snobs and I guess Hoyt dealers are even worse lol . jk I own a Hoyt and only a jerk when I shot it.
> 
> Thanks for the review I wish they made the turbo atleast to 30.5 inch draw.


I may be a jerk here on the AT, but it's only because of all the misinformation that's passed off as fact. I really care about new shooters, I deal with them everyday and I love archery. I was a new shooter not all that long ago. And to see them get so mislead, so often, is very frustrating. So go-ahead and act as smug as you like, but when it comes to bad advice, or totally wrong information being passed along by clueless people, I'll ALWAYS come out and stand up for the new shooters.

I do believe in "archers helping archers". Some times that's going to hurt some feelings.

PS. After 50 or so arrows out of the Nitrum 30, I'm pleased with what they've done...it feels like a Hoyt. And the new cam on the Turbo...WOW. It is aggressive! It comes up to full poundage very quickly and then drops off a couple of pounds until it finally drops into a short valley to a typical Hoyt back wall. You cannot cheat with this bow. If you try to hold in the valley, or relax a bit, it will bite you and try to rip your arm off. But if you hold hard into the back wall, you'll be rewarded with a very accurate shot.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

bbentley392t said:


> Everything went up this year, as it always does and can be expected...but with the new additions of the ZT cable guard & completely new riser design, I can see the increase being justified. Anyway my dealer only gave me
> the "MAP" pricing, not "MSRP" pricing so take that into account...but I was told roughly $950 for the Nitrum 30 and $1000 for the 34 & Turbo MAP. Expect the new Podium-X to be about $1650 MAP.


Here I am with the superior tone again, but there is no such thing as MAP, or MSRP with Hoyt target bows.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

1955 said:


> So, in one sense, you're correct, the grips are a bit different...just like always. The grips on the 2015 bows are NOT a different design. So, man up and apologize.


I will do no such thing, the grip in question that I handled was significantly thinner than any other Hoyt grip...regardless whether you believe me or not.  



1955 said:


> After 50 or so arrows out of the Nitrum 30, I'm pleased with what they've done...it feels like a Hoyt. And the new cam on the Turbo...WOW. It is aggressive! It comes up to full poundage very quickly and then drops off a couple of pounds until it finally drops into a short valley to a typical Hoyt back wall. You cannot cheat with this bow. If you try to hold in the valley, or relax a bit, it will bite you and try to rip your arm off. But if you hold hard into the back wall, you'll be rewarded with a very accurate shot.


Thanks for the input on the TURBO cam, it's sincerely appreciated...I've yet to shoot it and have been looking forward to a review. I'm kind of torn as to which bow I should order, the 34 or Turbo...I'm not a "TURBO" speed guy by any means and never have been, but I like the idea that with my draw length on the Turbo I'd be able to max out that cam on the E mod whereas on the 34 I'd be stuck with a C in the middle. 



1955 said:


> Here I am with the superior tone again, but there is no such thing as MAP, or MSRP with Hoyt target bows.


I can only know what I'm told by my dealer, whether it's correct or incorrect...I was told MSRP prices were not available yet, and all they had to go off (at the time) was MAP pricing. Furthermore, with that being said my best friend ordered his new Podium-X Elite yesterday...and was charged a total $1520 for the 37" anodized option.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Don't shoot it then... IF you do you will be getting rid of at least one of them. This truly is a different animal...



cordini said:


> First off.....Congratulations! Secondly.....Thanks for the review! I'm waiting for the Nitrum to arrive at our local dealer.....I just want to shoot it and see how it feels, but I don't think I'll be getting rid of my CST or C34. I agree with you on getting a set of custom strings and keeping the stock strings for an emergency set. When I looked at the 2014 Carbon models at the dealer (Scheels) the other day, they had marked them down to $1199.....I'm guessing they will be charging close to $1500 on the new Carbon models.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

THE ELKMAN said:


> This truly is a different animal...


Agreed, like I mentioned in an earlier response...I honestly didn't expect the Nitrum to feel significantly better than the Faktor, but it is substantially better.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

bbentley392t said:


> Agreed, like I mentioned in an earlier response...I honestly didn't expect the Nitrum to feel significantly better than the Faktor, but it is substantially better.


Waiting patiently for my harvest brown Nitrum Turbo!!!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Was considering the turbo, but by several accounts on here its probably a bit more agressive than id like. I was hoping for a little room to relax just a bit. Waiting on more,reviews.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

General RE LEE said:


> Waiting patiently for my harvest brown Nitrum Turbo!!!


I'm absolutely in LOVE with that harvest brown, and was even more a fan of the "Safari" anodized brown/copper color option back in 2006. However with that said as being indicated by this thread and a few others, the harvest brown is going to be very popular and a major selling point and people EVERYWHERE will have new Hoyt's in that particular color...which unfortunately is exactly why I won't be ordering my Nitrum in that option. I don't want to have the "same bow" that everyone else has, if that makes any sense? I'll probably order a Podium-X Elite in harvest brown, but as far as the Nitrum goes...I'll have to go with something different because there are going to be thousands & thousands of harvest brown Nitrum's out there.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

The footprint/width of the riser plane on the Nitrum just makes it hold completely different. The lateral stability in these bows would hold up to ANY target bow. To draw and hold one without ever releasing an arrow and you will know instantly this is a completely different holding experience. Be interesting to see if they can find a way to bring this feel into their carbon line up. For the first time since the Matrix, I can honestly say the aluminum Nitrum is the best pure hunting bow Hoyt has ever produced... (Would hold its own on a target line too)



bbentley392t said:


> Agreed, like I mentioned in an earlier response...I honestly didn't expect the Nitrum to feel significantly better than the Faktor, but it is substantially better.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

My Spyder Turbo will now be relegated to a dedicated 3D bow...the Nitrum Turbo is going to be my beast slayer


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

My Turbo- and or my 34 will be arriving any day now...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

THE ELKMAN said:


> The footprint/width of the riser plane on the Nitrum just makes it hold completely different. The lateral stability in these bows would hold up to ANY target bow. To draw and hold one without ever releasing an arrow and you will know instantly this is a completely different holding experience. Be interesting to see if they can find a way to bring this feel into their carbon line up. For the first time since the Matrix, I can honestly say the aluminum Nitrum is the best pure hunting bow Hoyt has ever produced... (Would hold its own on a target line too)


This was my first thoughts when they were released. From a tuning standpoint I expect equal results and more curious about the hold on target. 

Won't be able to make it today but tomorrow I should be able to give them a test run


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

THE ELKMAN said:


> For the first time since the Matrix, I can honestly say the aluminum Nitrum is the best pure hunting bow Hoyt has ever produced... (Would hold its own on a target line too)


HaHa, that's pretty much exactly what I said in my original post when starting this thread...you and I are on the same page my friend! :wink:

Here's my quote...



bbentley392t said:


> ...but for me personally I never thought Hoyt would build an aluminum bow again that would make me want to "bench" my carbon matrix, but the Nitrum indeed does just that.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

From everything I am hearing the Turbo will be the fastest and harshest drawing bow Hoyt has ever produced, does that sound about right?
(It only makes sense, you get out of a bow what you put into it.)


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Khunter said:


> From everything I am hearing the Turbo will be the fastest and harshest drawing bow Hoyt has ever produced, does that sound about right?
> (It only makes sense, you get out of a bow what you put into it.)


Could be? None of us will know for certain until we actually shoot it for ourselves.


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a clue on price. SO many people ordering but none know what they are paying? Just curious


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

My dealer in Florida said $950 when I ordered a week ago.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

bbentley392t said:


> Could be? None of us will know for certain until we actually shoot it for ourselves.


I was just going off of what some have said that have shot them.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Khunter said:


> I was just going off of what some have said that have shot them.


Of course, wasn't implying anything else otherwise...


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

Khunter said:


> I was just going off of what some have said that have shot them.


I have only heard from one person that has shot one, and he is posting on this thread. Who else that you know has shot them?


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

My dealer told me he shot one and said the Turbo is very fast and harsh. Harsh is up for interpretation I guess.


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Speed isn't free, never has been and never will be.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Khunter said:


> Harsh is up for interpretation I guess.


Yep, anything regarding how something "feels" is all subjective and based on the individual...my definition of smooth isn't the same as someone else's.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

bbentley392t said:


> Yep, anything regarding how something "feels" is all subjective and based on the individual...my definition of smooth isn't the same as someone else's.


How true it is


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

True but draw force curves are not subjective and there are distinct differences between manufacturers and bow designs.


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just got back from the shop and they were just unpacking their first shipment of the new hoyts. They had a few nitrum 30's and a nitrum 34 along with a carbon spyder 30 zxt and one carbon turbo. I was limited on time but did get about 10 or 12 shots through that carbon turbo @ 70 lbs and 29" DL. The draw is a little stiffer than the Z5 cam but it isn't bad and after the 5th or so shot the draw felt pretty nice (reckon the shoulders and back acclimated pretty quickly). The back wall was great and it doesn't want to rip your shoulder off, now don't get me wrong it does want to go but it is manageable, not harsh and I was able to let down with out a jerky motion. All in all for a 350 fps bow the draw is great in my opinion. After the shot was very pleasant with no noticeable vibration and it is a very quiet bow; even when shooting indoors. I did initially keep an eye on the new roller guard and it works as advertised and looks pretty nice on the bow I think but I can't really speak to it's effectiveness with the limited shots. 

We did shoot a few through the chrono and with a 430 grain arrow it consistently hit 301, which is a little slow (6-9 fps based on the biscuit and d-loop). Please keep in mind this bow was straight out of the box and only had a d-loop and whisker biscuit on it and the shop techs admitted it could be timed a little better but was pretty close. I'm sure with a little tuning it will get the advertised 350. I'm hoping to get back over and spend some time with the other bows and pull back a few more with that turbo but my initial impression was it is a great bow and will be great out in the woods or shooting foam and if my current economic climate were better I would have walked out with it. Again these are my initial impressions and opinions and am hoping to try it out again after the techs tune it up some. When I get back over there I'll post up the results.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

mez said:


> True but draw force curves are not subjective and there are distinct differences between manufacturers and bow designs.


Yes, but how each individual draws & holds is subjective...not to mention how physically strong they are, which has an effect on their perception of the draw curve.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

living1512 said:


> Just got back from the shop and they were just unpacking their first shipment of the new hoyts. They had a few nitrum 30's and a nitrum 34 along with a carbon spyder 30 zxt and one carbon turbo. I was limited on time but did get about 10 or 12 shots through that carbon turbo @ 70 lbs and 29" DL. The draw is a little stiffer than the Z5 cam but it isn't bad and after the 5th or so shot the draw felt pretty nice (reckon the shoulders and back acclimated pretty quickly). The back wall was great and it doesn't want to rip your shoulder off, now don't get me wrong it does want to go but it is manageable, not harsh and I was able to let down with out a jerky motion. All in all for a 350 fps bow the draw is great in my opinion.


Thanks Sir, I appreciate your time & effort to give us some more insight on that cam...


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I really want a Nitrum 30  This is the first Hoyt that's got me excited.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

living1512 said:


> Just got back from the shop and they were just unpacking their first shipment of the new hoyts. They had a few nitrum 30's and a nitrum 34 along with a carbon spyder 30 zxt and one carbon turbo. I was limited on time but did get about 10 or 12 shots through that carbon turbo @ 70 lbs and 29" DL. The draw is a little stiffer than the Z5 cam but it isn't bad and after the 5th or so shot the draw felt pretty nice (reckon the shoulders and back acclimated pretty quickly). The back wall was great and it doesn't want to rip your shoulder off, now don't get me wrong it does want to go but it is manageable, not harsh and I was able to let down with out a jerky motion. All in all for a 350 fps bow the draw is great in my opinion. After the shot was very pleasant with no noticeable vibration and it is a very quiet bow; even when shooting indoors. I did initially keep on the new roller guard and it works as advertised and looks pretty nice on the bow I think but I can't really speak to it's effectiveness with the limited shots.
> 
> We did shoot a few through the chrono and with a 430 grain arrow it consistently hit 301, which is a little slow (6-9 fps based on the biscuit and d-loop). Please keep in mind this bow was straight out of the box and only had a d-loop and whisker biscuit on it and the shop techs admitted it could be timed a little better but was pretty close. I'm sure with a little tuning it will get the advertised 350. I'm hoping to get back over and spend some time with the other bows and pull back a few more with that turbo but my initial impression was it is a great bow and will be great out in the woods or shooting foam and if my current economic climate were better I would have walked out with it. Again these are my initial impressions and opinions and am hoping to try it out again after the techs tune it up some. When I get back over there I'll post up the results.


Can u compare the turbo to anything else that you have shot recently?


----------



## enewman (Jun 5, 2007)

I wood still put that close. Perfect would been around 312. No clue what a whisker biscuit does.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

enewman said:


> I wood still put that close. Perfect would been around 312. No clue what a whisker biscuit does.


My Experince is only a 2-3 fps slower.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

living1512 said:


> Just got back from the shop and they were just unpacking their first shipment of the new hoyts. They had a few nitrum 30's and a nitrum 34 along with a carbon spyder 30 zxt and one carbon turbo. I was limited on time but did get about 10 or 12 shots through that carbon turbo @ 70 lbs and 29" DL. The draw is a little stiffer than the Z5 cam but it isn't bad and after the 5th or so shot the draw felt pretty nice (reckon the shoulders and back acclimated pretty quickly). The back wall was great and it doesn't want to rip your shoulder off, now don't get me wrong it does want to go but it is manageable, not harsh and I was able to let down with out a jerky motion. All in all for a 350 fps bow the draw is great in my opinion. After the shot was very pleasant with no noticeable vibration and it is a very quiet bow; even when shooting indoors. I did initially keep an eye on the new roller guard and it works as advertised and looks pretty nice on the bow I think but I can't really speak to it's effectiveness with the limited shots.
> 
> We did shoot a few through the chrono and with a 430 grain arrow it consistently hit 301, which is a little slow (6-9 fps based on the biscuit and d-loop). Please keep in mind this bow was straight out of the box and only had a d-loop and whisker biscuit on it and the shop techs admitted it could be timed a little better but was pretty close. I'm sure with a little tuning it will get the advertised 350. I'm hoping to get back over and spend some time with the other bows and pull back a few more with that turbo but my initial impression was it is a great bow and will be great out in the woods or shooting foam and if my current economic climate were better I would have walked out with it. Again these are my initial impressions and opinions and am hoping to try it out again after the techs tune it up some. When I get back over there I'll post up the results.


Thank you for taking time to post this review. There was another reviewer that thought got slower than anticipated speed #s but no one has tested one that has been tuned up.


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

living1512 said:


> Just got back from the shop and they were just unpacking their first shipment of the new hoyts. They had a few nitrum 30's and a nitrum 34 along with a carbon spyder 30 zxt and one carbon turbo. I was limited on time but did get about 10 or 12 shots through that carbon turbo @ 70 lbs and 29" DL. The draw is a little stiffer than the Z5 cam but it isn't bad and after the 5th or so shot the draw felt pretty nice (reckon the shoulders and back acclimated pretty quickly). The back wall was great and it doesn't want to rip your shoulder off, now don't get me wrong it does want to go but it is manageable, not harsh and I was able to let down with out a jerky motion. All in all for a 350 fps bow the draw is great in my opinion. After the shot was very pleasant with no noticeable vibration and it is a very quiet bow; even when shooting indoors. I did initially keep an eye on the new roller guard and it works as advertised and looks pretty nice on the bow I think but I can't really speak to it's effectiveness with the limited shots.
> 
> We did shoot a few through the chrono and with a 430 grain arrow it consistently hit 301, which is a little slow (6-9 fps based on the biscuit and d-loop). Please keep in mind this bow was straight out of the box and only had a d-loop and whisker biscuit on it and the shop techs admitted it could be timed a little better but was pretty close. I'm sure with a little tuning it will get the advertised 350. I'm hoping to get back over and spend some time with the other bows and pull back a few more with that turbo but my initial impression was it is a great bow and will be great out in the woods or shooting foam and if my current economic climate were better I would have walked out with it. Again these are my initial impressions and opinions and am hoping to try it out again after the techs tune it up some. When I get back over there I'll post up the results.


Seems like 301 is a quite a bit slow to me...I shoot the CS 30 with 420ish grain arrows at 70lb's and 28 inch draw and get 289-290 consistently on different chronos. I feel like a bow rated 18 feet per second faster with comparable set up, should be more than 12 fps faster with an inch longer draw..interesting. Hoyts always been dead on or faster than advertised speeds for me and for most ive heard. Less than 10 grains on arrow weight shouldn't affect too much either. That whole inch different should account for up to 10 FPS. I suppose with a drop away and a good tune it would be closer. If the draw and hold will be noticeably affected I am not sure it would be worth it to me switching to a turbo. That is just me though. Do love the riser...Interested in what they have for carbon next year though.


----------



## Methane Archery (Dec 15, 2012)

bbentley392t said:


>


congrats!!!..wheres his Max1 binky.?


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Methane Archery said:


> congrats!!!..wheres his Max1 binky.?


If they made them, he'd have one!!!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

blance7 said:


> Seems like 301 is a quite a bit slow to me...I shoot the CS 30 with 420ish grain arrows at 70lb's and 28 inch draw and get 289-290 consistently on different chronos. I feel like a bow rated 18 feet per second faster with comparable set up, should be more than 12 fps faster with an inch longer draw..interesting. Hoyts always been dead on or faster than advertised speeds for me and for most ive heard. Less than 10 grains on arrow weight shouldn't affect too much either. That whole inch different should account for up to 10 FPS. I suppose with a drop away and a good tune it would be closer. If the draw and hold will be noticeably affected I am not sure it would be worth it to me switching to a turbo. That is just me though. Do love the riser...Interested in what they have for carbon next year though.


This is interesting because then the Turbo first hit everybody was assuming Hoyt's 350 would actually mean minimum of mid to high 50's based on Hoyt's history of surpassing advertised speed. Now the input is that it's slow but might make it to 350 only if properly tuned? I'll be watching this closely.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

living1512 said:


> Just got back from the shop and they were just unpacking their first shipment of the new hoyts. They had a few nitrum 30's and a nitrum 34 along with a carbon spyder 30 zxt and one carbon turbo. I was limited on time but did get about 10 or 12 shots through that carbon turbo @ 70 lbs and 29" DL. The draw is a little stiffer than the Z5 cam but it isn't bad and after the 5th or so shot the draw felt pretty nice (reckon the shoulders and back acclimated pretty quickly). The back wall was great and it doesn't want to rip your shoulder off, now don't get me wrong it does want to go but it is manageable, not harsh and I was able to let down with out a jerky motion. All in all for a 350 fps bow the draw is great in my opinion. After the shot was very pleasant with no noticeable vibration and it is a very quiet bow; even when shooting indoors. I did initially keep an eye on the new roller guard and it works as advertised and looks pretty nice on the bow I think but I can't really speak to it's effectiveness with the limited shots.
> 
> 
> We did shoot a few through the chrono and with a 430 grain arrow it consistently hit 301, which is a little slow (6-9 fps based on the biscuit and d-loop). Please keep in mind this bow was straight out of the box and only had a d-loop and whisker biscuit on it and the shop techs admitted it could be timed a little better but was pretty close. I'm sure with a little tuning it will get the advertised 350. I'm hoping to get back over and spend some time with the other bows and pull back a few more with that turbo but my initial impression was it is a great bow and will be great out in the woods or shooting foam and if my current economic climate were better I would have walked out with it. Again these are my initial impressions and opinions and am hoping to try it out again after the techs tune it up some. When I get back over there I'll post up the results.


Thanks man for the review. I am sure there will be more along the way.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Predator said:


> This is interesting because then the Turbo first hit everybody was assuming Hoyt's 350 would actually mean minimum of mid to high 50's based on Hoyt's history of surpassing advertised speed. Now the input is that it's slow but might make it to 350 only if properly tuned? I'll be watching this closely.


yea, i was figuring on more than 350. Im interested to see what it will and will not do with tuning.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

walks with a gi said:


> You must be BIG! That bow looks tiny!!!


The bow is TINY - no matter how big you are.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

living1512 said:


> Just got back from the shop and they were just unpacking their first shipment of the new hoyts. They had a few nitrum 30's and a nitrum 34 along with a carbon spyder 30 zxt and one carbon turbo. I was limited on time but did get about 10 or 12 shots through that carbon turbo @ 70 lbs and 29" DL. The draw is a little stiffer than the Z5 cam but it isn't bad and after the 5th or so shot the draw felt pretty nice (reckon the shoulders and back acclimated pretty quickly). The back wall was great and it doesn't want to rip your shoulder off, now don't get me wrong it does want to go but it is manageable, not harsh and I was able to let down with out a jerky motion. All in all for a 350 fps bow the draw is great in my opinion. After the shot was very pleasant with no noticeable vibration and it is a very quiet bow; even when shooting indoors. I did initially keep an eye on the new roller guard and it works as advertised and looks pretty nice on the bow I think but I can't really speak to it's effectiveness with the limited shots.
> 
> We did shoot a few through the chrono and with a 430 grain arrow it consistently hit 301, which is a little slow (6-9 fps based on the biscuit and d-loop). Please keep in mind this bow was straight out of the box and only had a d-loop and whisker biscuit on it and the shop techs admitted it could be timed a little better but was pretty close. I'm sure with a little tuning it will get the advertised 350. I'm hoping to get back over and spend some time with the other bows and pull back a few more with that turbo but my initial impression was it is a great bow and will be great out in the woods or shooting foam and if my current economic climate were better I would have walked out with it. Again these are my initial impressions and opinions and am hoping to try it out again after the techs tune it up some. When I get back over there I'll post up the results.


301 
+ 10 for draw length 
Add approx 3 FPS for every grain over IBO/ATA arrow Weight 
So so 430 -350 =80 /3 =26.6

301
10
26.6

= 337.6 Fps

But that was the #3 cam in the "b" or "c" slot I presume ...not the most efficient spot on that cam

The number 2 cam in the 28 slot should be smoking as that has historically been the most efficient cam for Hoyt 

Whisker busquit will only net you maybe 1-2 fps


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Interested in how “harsh” the draw really is and what the valley is like. You don’t have to have a “harsh” draw to get decent speed. My DNA SP is not “harsh” to me at all and it does 348+ IBO easy – not much valley but more than DNA. And my XR6 does the exact same IBO and isn’t harsh at all either – and you can give it as much valley as you want (fully adjustable).


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

So I’m getting a bit frustrated with where the specs are shaping up on these bows. I’m really interested in the Nitrum series – love the flex guard system and the new riser design – look like awesome bow designs. But I’m concerned they didn’t make them with specs that are very attractive.
What do I mean by that? Well, I’m 27.5” DL and, while not a speed freak, like some decent speed for two reasons 1) my shorter DL and 2) I like to shoot a single pin adjustable (but like to keep arrow weight >400 grains for energy/penetration).
I’m not a fan of the 30 because it’s tiny short and prefer a little more ATA for hold and accuracy. 332 fps is also on the slow side (recognizing you can get a bit more).
On the surface I like the 34 specs except for the even slower speed. But in the #2 cam I’m in the inefficient B slot and the real specs are 33.25” ATA and 6.5” BH in the #2 cam.
The Turbo is where my primary interest lies. Again, love the advertised specs. The problem is that the real specs (although tune charts not posted I’m assuming past turbo’s are a great predictor of the real specs for the #2 and #1 cams) are 32.25” ATA (not 33) and 5.75” BH (not 6) for the #2 cam. At least I’m in the D slot (same as with the 30) which is a nice slot and where I’ve been on all my past Hoyts. But if the thing is lucky to get 350 I’m struggling with a comparison of the Nitrum Turbo in comparison to my Xpedition XR6 which is a true 33.5” ATA (so 1.25” more) and a true 6.25” BH (so a full half inch more), holds like a rock, has a fully adjustable valley (no worry about it wanting to take off on you unless you set it that way intentionally), a smooth draw, hybrid cam (yokes) and does 348+ IBO all day long (sounds like about the same as the Nitrum Turbo based on early reports).
I know “new” doesn’t always mean “better” and frankly I haven’t found a bow by any manufacturer’s release that matches (or better) the specs of the XR6 (in terms of combination of ATA and BH length combined with speed and shootability). But I do really like the developments on the Hoyt lineup so I’ll keep watching reviews and hope I can find one to shoot – but it’s hard to find a dealer that even has Turbo’s in stock, much less one with a #2 cam – have never seen it actually.


----------



## fxd2008 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you know what kind of Chrono they had?


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm looking forward to shooting the turbo. I'm sure it'll pass ibo with Shane's tuning.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just shot the nitrum 30... It was awful. 65 pounds it felt stiff as hell, kicked backwards and vibrated like a tuning fork. I wasn't the only one that hated it. Pulled it out the box and shot it, terrible. We were all excited for these. Waiting on the 34 before I make a final decision


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

So you guys shot it with out making sure it was tuned?



goodoleboy11 said:


> Just shot the nitrum 30... It was awful. 65 pounds it felt stiff as hell, kicked backwards and vibrated like a tuning fork. I wasn't the only one that hated it. Pulled it out the box and shot it, terrible. We were all excited for these. Waiting on the 34 before I make a final decision


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

ex-wolverine said:


> So you guys shot it with out making sure it was tuned?


Just shot it out the box, yes


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> So you guys shot it with out making sure it was tuned?


Coming from a Mathews leg humper that's been hating on these bows since before they were even announced. I kinda doubt he even shot one...just saying....


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Huntin Hard said:


> I'm looking forward to shooting the turbo. I'm sure it'll pass ibo with Shane's tuning.


My '13 Spyder Turbo #2 cam E slot was 7 fps over through a Pro Cbrono with just a basic tune and JBK string's. 

I'm looking forward to see what a #2 cam E slot NT does through a chrono. A 50 pound max may be my next bow, it should almost match or exced my 60 pound Faktor 30, haven't chronoed it yet.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I just wish some more would make their way into the hands of guys whose opinions I trust.....OP I'm not referring to you, thanks again for your thoughts.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Mathias said:


> I just wish some more would make their way into the hands of guys whose opinions I trust.....


I understand exactly where you're coming from, there are only about 3-4 guys here on A/T who's opinions & thoughts I legitimately care about and take seriously.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Just shot the nitrum 30... It was awful. 65 pounds it felt stiff as hell, kicked backwards and vibrated like a tuning fork. I wasn't the only one that hated it. Pulled it out the box and shot it, terrible. We were all excited for these. Waiting on the 34 before I make a final decision


I ain't buying it. My Faktor at 65 lbs (same cams as the Nitrum) has no vibe and is extremely easy to pull when it's timed right. Of all the new Hoyts I have messed with none came timed right out of the box.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I have had one on order since day one in 65# in the #2 cam, Harvest Brown/Carbon limbs...It might be awhile , but Im looking forward to it...Most bows or at least in my area, the initial assortment come in the number 3 cam...don't know why , but last year that's all I got to test until about he second month



RuntCX2 said:


> My '13 Spyder Turbo #2 cam E slot was 7 fps over through a Pro Cbrono with just a basic tune and JBK string's.
> 
> I'm looking forward to see what a #2 cam E slot NT does through a chrono. A 50 pound max may be my next bow, it should almost match or exced my 60 pound Faktor 30, haven't chronoed it yet.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

enkriss said:


> Coming from a Mathews leg humper that's been hating on these bows since before they were even announced. I kinda doubt he even shot one...just saying....


I love shooting everything and just cause I hurt your feelings you can say whatever you want. I have no idea what you're even talking about considering I haven't said one negative thing about these bows? I said several times before I shot one I think these are nice. You're an idiot, plain and simple. You're right, I'm totally not tinkering with a nitrum 30 right now...."just saying..."


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

MELLY-MEL said:


> yea, i was figuring on more than 350. Im interested to see what it will and will not do with tuning.


From what I have heard they are not having a problem making speed.

Keep you posted thou


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

ALSO there is a reason I said out the box. Didn't have time to tune it yet, I would expect out the box it would be somewhat close, this was bad


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> From what I have heard they are not having a problem making speed.
> 
> Keep you posted thou


Sounds good bro. With my 28" dl a turbo 2 cam should be smokin for me


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Just shot the nitrum 30... It was awful. 65 pounds it felt stiff as hell, kicked backwards and vibrated like a tuning fork. I wasn't the only one that hated it. Pulled it out the box and shot it, terrible. We were all excited for these. Waiting on the 34 before I make a final decision


Don't believe everything you read on the internet. Same rule has applied since the early 90s lol


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

bbentley392t said:


> I understand exactly where you're coming from, there are only about 3-4 guys here on A/T who's opinions & thoughts I legitimately care about and take seriously.


Exactly.. Way to early for a legitimate opinion.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

goodoleboy11 said:


> I love shooting everything and just cause I hurt your feelings you can say whatever you want. I have no idea what you're even talking about considering I haven't said one negative thing about these bows? I said several times before I shot one I think these are nice. You're an idiot, plain and simple. You're right, I'm totally not tinkering with a nitrum 30 right now...."just saying..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Hoyt leg humper couldn't take the fact somebody didn't like it.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

goodoleboy11 said:


> ALSO there is a reason I said out the box. Didn't have time to tune it yet, I would expect out the box it would be somewhat close, this was bad


I'm the OP and I don't know if I'd neccessarily agree with describing the N30's out of the box timing as "bad", but as I previously mentioned in one of my other posts in this thread...it was off a little, if you take a look at the original photo I shared in post #1 and look at the top cam you can clearly see a gap between the draw stop & cable.


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

ex-wolverine said:


> I have had one on order since day one in 65# in the #2 cam, Harvest Brown/Carbon limbs...It might be awhile , but Im looking forward to it...Most bows or at least in my area, the initial assortment come in the number 3 cam...don't know why , but last year that's all I got to test until about he second month


Will be looking forward to your result's. I was thinking Harvest Brown and Carbon limb's also. The Harvest Brown will be a big seller, time to start saving my penny's again.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

TheScOuT said:


> The Hoyt leg humper couldn't take the fact somebody didn't like it.


Exactly. Haha what a tool.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

goodoleboy11 said:


> ALSO there is a reason I said out the box. Didn't have time to tune it yet, I would expect out the box it would be somewhat close, this was bad


If you get a chance to shoot it after being timed and all that, report back if you don't mind.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

TheScOuT said:


> The Hoyt leg humper couldn't take the fact somebody didn't like it.


If your referring to me... I don't even own a hoyt


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah I loved the old brown that Hoyt had a few years ago on the ProTEc/Ultra Tec's with black limbs ...I'm being told that this color is better looking, plus its a flat anodized it will last forever...



RuntCX2 said:


> Will be looking forward to your result's. I was thinking Harvest Brown and Carbon limb's also. The Harvest Brown will be a big seller, time to start saving my penny's again.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

bbentley392t said:


> I'm the OP and I don't know if I'd neccessarily agree with describing the N30's out of the box timing as "bad", but as I previously mentioned in one of my other posts in this thread...it was off a little, if you take a look at the original photo I shared in post #1 and look at the top cam you can clearly see a gap between the draw stop & cable.


I saw that, the timing on this nitrum was dead nuts even, hitting at the same time. Super firm wall, stiff draw cycle and bad vibe and shock. Shot a 303 grain arrow 310 Fps at 63 pounds 28 draw. So it was 2 Fps under its ibo the bow was damn close to tuned and awful. Don't know what else to say about it


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

flinginairos said:


> If you get a chance to shoot it after being timed and all that, report back if you don't mind.


Will do man. The pros of this bow were a firm wall, and it was quiet. But it vibed like a tuning fork and jumped backwards post shot, also had a stiff draw. Look at my previous post and it was 2 Fps under ibo. So it was getting close to being tuned


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I love that brown, looks like a nice bow. I have been reading about these bows the last couple days...it's the first Hoyt that has sparked an interest in me.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Yeah I loved the old brown that Hoyt had a few years ago on the ProTEc/Ultra Tec's with black limbs ...I'm being told that this color is better looking, plus its a flat anodized it will last forever...


Thats my Nitrum in those colors I ordered.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Exactly. Haha what a tool.





enkriss said:


> If your referring to me... I don't even own a hoyt


:focus:


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

ex-wolverine said:


> Yeah I loved the old brown that Hoyt had a few years ago on the ProTEc/Ultra Tec's with black limbs ...I'm being told that this color is better looking, plus its a flat anodized it will last forever...


Sound's like a winner then!! My Faktor 30 is black and not sure of the what type of finish process they use but I like it. Hoyt need's to upgrade the camo finish for the '16's.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

RuntCX2 said:


> Hoyt need's to upgrade the camo finish for the '16's.


They need to go back to whatever film and dip process they were using on the 03-06' camo bows, I had an old CyberTec with a finish that was indestructible...and I personally know several people with 05' & 06' UltraTec's who's finishes are still in better shape after all these years than any 2010 and newer bow!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

It seemed like they had a different base coat they were using didn't it? I don't know much about film dipping...Seems like kolorfusion would be the way to go now a days...that stuff is indestructible 



bbentley392t said:


> They need to go back to whatever film and dip process they were using on the 03-06' camo bows, I had an old CyberTec with a finish that was indestructible...and I personally know several people with 05' & 06' UltraTec's who's finishes are still in better shape after all these years than any 2010 and newer bow!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> It seemed like they had a different base coat they were using didn't it? I don't know much about film dipping...Seems like kolorfusion would be the way to go now a days...that stuff is indestructible


Oh how I wish they used kolorfusion!!


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> It seemed like they had a different base coat they were using didn't it? I don't know much about film dipping...Seems like kolorfusion would be the way to go now a days...that stuff is indestructible


Yes Tom, I do believe their base coats have changed...even from year to year I've noticed a varying difference in shades & tones of camo. For example, on my 2011 Max-1 carbon matrix the camo appeared to be really dark and that was because of the "pink" base coat under the camo...while the Max-1 camo on my 2012 carbon matrix was much lighter in tone due to the "white" base coat.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

If it was dead nuts hitting at the same time it was not tuned! Also if it was 2ft under ibo it was not tuned, its not a mathews!


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

573mms said:


> If it was dead nuts hitting at the same time it was not tuned! Also if it was 2ft under ibo it was not tuned, its not a mathews!


Your right, my chill R was hitting over ibo lol and yes, everybody has a different preference of how they like their cam 1/2s timing. So it depends on the person. Based off of this silly comment I won't be taking anything else you say seriously champ


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Everytime anybody says anything about hoyt you are the first one to chime in and start talking bad about them champ I don't know how anybody takes you seriously!!! The only reason you chime in on all the hoyt threads is nobody ever talks about mathews anymore!!! By the way the chillr is the only good bow mathews has ever made, champ!!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I really want to shoot a Nitrum 34....I love my CS34 so I might NOT wanna shoot the Nitrum, lol


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

I was able to shoot both the Nitrum 30 and the Spyder Turbo today and can tell you that the Nitrum is truly a fantastic bow. I have had many Hoyt's and other brands of bows also over the years, and currently shoot a Carbon Element set at 72 pounds with a 30 inch draw length shooting a 426 grain arrow at 294 FPS.

The shop literally was unpacking the new Hoyt's as I was in early at their opening, and I was the first to shoot the 30 inch Nitrium. The bow was at 29 inch draw and 74 pound draw weight straight out of the box. We mounted a Whisker Biscuit and a D-loop on it and I was impressed immediately with this stout little bow. A small roll over at the top from the new cam then meets a very solid back wall and the bow holds very steady for the shot. There is only a slight ting in the hand from the aluminum riser (which will go away with a stab) and wow, this Hoyt was shooting great. 

Again, I want to stress, this Nitrum balances extremely well in hand. One thing I did notice is that there is a groove down the front of the riser which, if you are shooting with proper hand alignment, will align you every time and will aid in accuracy. The wooden grip, in my opinion is slightly different this year, and the strings are an obvious upgrade. The new design of the roller guide is a definite difference and is purported to reduce or eliminate cam lean.

Bow speed on the chrono for the Nitrum 30 was 287, again with a 426 grain arrow, 29 inch draw length and 74 pound draw weight, no tune, straight out of the box. 

Hoyt has hit it out of the park with the Nitrum in my opinion, and I will probably order the Nitrum with the riser in the Harvest Brown with Max-1 limbs and use this as a second bow, however, as well as it shoots, it may replace my Carbon Element.

Retail is $949 and $100 extra for the custom color.

Nice job Hoyt, I am impressed with the Nitrum.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

I mean on a hoyt I have always seen my best results with the top cam hitting about a 1/8th of a inch or even a little more before the bottom cam. I have tried both cams hitting at the same time and it never worked out as good, atleast for me!


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> I really want to shoot a Nitrum 34....I love my CS34 so I might NOT wanna shoot the Nitrum, lol


My best friend is ditching his CS34 for the Nitrum, after shooting one myself...even being a loyal carbon bow owner, I completely understand why.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

azscorpion said:


> The wooden grip, in my opinion is slightly different this year...


YES!!! I knew I wouldn't be the only one to notice! :jam:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

bbentley392t said:


> My best friend is ditching his CS34 for the Nitrum, after shooting one myself...even being a loyal carbon bow owner, I completely understand why.


I gotta shoot one.. I'm not that tall, only like 5'10" and 28" draw but I like the 34 platform.. They fit and hold the way I prefer.


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> I really want to shoot a Nitrum 34....I love my CS34 so I might NOT wanna shoot the Nitrum, lol


That's ok sale that cs34 I got a couple more I'll sale you lol


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

knight stalker said:


> That's ok sale that cs34 I got a couple more I'll sale you lol


Lol man I got that thing shooting so good right now!!!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> Lol man I got that thing shooting so good right now!!!


I got a black one traded for and a white one now


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

knight stalker said:


> I got a couple more I'll sale you lol


Understatement of the year!!! :chortle:


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Posted my review of the Nitrum up. Good Shooting Hoyt, and will be a workhorse bow.


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol only 2 cs34 we won't talk all the other ones[emoji57]


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

For those interested, here's a video with Cam and his new 80# Nitrum 34...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SZX5Jl8ZEmc


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

bbentley392t said:


> For those interested, here's a video with Cam and his new 80# Nitrum 34...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SZX5Jl8ZEmc



Yep just watched that and was about to post it myself. Man its a good looking bow. Can't wait but I guess I'm going to have to wait on my Nitrum Turbo.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

bbentley392t said:


> For those interested, here's a video with Cam and his new 80# Nitrum 34...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SZX5Jl8ZEmc


Can't believe it's not any slower then the spyder turbo. If a cs34 zt wasn't any slower than my spyder turbo I would have to get one in a couple years.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

The speed might depend on his draw length. If he has a smaller cam on the 34 than on the turbo it could help make up some of the difference.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a 29.5" draw, trying to decide between shooting the Turbo in the "D" slot or the 34. I'd have to shoot the 34 in the "B" slot or go to the number 2 cam in the E and take the wood grip off and try to squeeze 29.5 out of it. If I go with the Turbo Ill bet I'll have to back it off from 70 or buy a 65lb bow. Decisions, decisions...

I'll just have to try to them both. Kind of curious to see the other new bows from the other manufacturers also.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Khunter said:


> I have a 29.5" draw, trying to decide between shooting the Turbo in the "D" slot or the 34. I'd have to shoot the 34 in the "B" slot or go to the number 2 cam in the E and take the wood grip off and try to squeeze 29.5 out of it.


I'm in the same situation here man, my draw is somewhere in that 29½"-29¾" range...so for the past few years I've been shooting a Matrix with the #3 cam in the B slot and it's been "okay", but I really don't like being stuck on the front half of the cam. The TURBO is really intriguing to me just for the ability alone to max out or nearly max out the cam with my draw, but that being said...I'm not sure that sacrificing the brace height and having a slightly steeper string angle is worth it or not??? :dontknow:


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

ex-wolverine said:


> 301
> + 10 for draw length
> Add approx 3 FPS for every grain over IBO/ATA arrow Weight
> So so 430 -350 =80 /3 =26.6
> ...


I forgot the cam # affecting things. I am shooting a 3 cam now so when I commented on livings post that may have a little difference. I shot at #2 cam on my element and to be quite honest, at least me, I feel like I liked the bow better than my CS30. And for 28 inches that thing did light up the Chrono. Don't get me wrong the riser is cooler now and the airshox are noticeably better to me I guess, but my element felt like Thor's hammer in my hand. lol I shot the bow so well that 40 yards felt like a chip shot to me in most hunting conditions. Some days I wish I never sold it.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Element is a bad ass bow for sure..
You long draw guys have an advantage for sure ... Just wish you could get a little more omph out of the bottom side of the 3 on some bows ... 

That said I really don't feel sorry for you because you have 15 fps on me right out the gate .. Lol


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

TheScOuT said:


> The Hoyt leg humper couldn't take the fact somebody didn't like it.


I don't think it has anything to do with that...Maybe It is just the fact that hoyt hasn't had a "terrible" bow is quite some time. To say that it is terrible is an exaggeration and out of the boxed that likely aren't close to being tuned( for the person's original post goodoleboy). If the cams are out of time and yokes aren't tuned it will have a funky feel. Since before the alphamax, hoyt hasn't made a bow that doesn't feel almost completely dead in the hand even without a stabilizer and with a stab it would clean any excess up. 

Not liking something and saying its terrible is a bit different.


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

goodoleboy11 said:


> I saw that, the timing on this nitrum was dead nuts even, hitting at the same time. Super firm wall, stiff draw cycle and bad vibe and shock. Shot a 303 grain arrow 310 Fps at 63 pounds 28 draw. So it was 2 Fps under its ibo the bow was damn close to tuned and awful. Don't know what else to say about it


Again, You cant say the bow was close to tuned if you just took it out of the box and shot it. And, you are also shooting a an arrow that is under ibo specs. The lowest arrow weight you should be shooting with 63 pounds is 315. The lighter arrow you shoot with the less vibration and noise the arrow absorbs and the more the bow takes. Thanks for adding to your lack of credibility.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

blance7 said:


> Again, You cant say the bow was close to tuned if you just took it out of the box and shot it. And, you are also shooting a an arrow that is under ibo specs. The lowest arrow weight you should be shooting with 63 pounds is 315. The lighter arrow you shoot with the less vibration and noise the arrow absorbs and the more the bow takes. Thanks for adding to your lack of credibility.


I agree, but don't get too worked up over his "review". Judging from his past post and threads he is just unknowledgeable from a tuning aspect and not a fan of hoyts to begin with...Just my observation... 

Besides, Im not sure why anyone would pull a bow out of the box with zero tuning or checking specs and shoot an arrow under ibo specs and then try to say how the bow felt..


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

573mms said:


> Everytime anybody says anything about hoyt you are the first one to chime in and start talking bad about them champ I don't know how anybody takes you seriously!!! The only reason you chime in on all the hoyt threads is nobody ever talks about mathews anymore!!! By the way the chillr is the only good bow mathews has ever made, champ!!!


Ding ding ding, We have a winner...In fact they are in financial instability right now...35 lay offs... I honestly don't go bashing bows like this guy goodoleboy, I bash people for their ignorance. If a bow doesn't feel good to me, its just me. I will say that the majority of Mathews I have heard shot slowwwwww and the monster series and their "speed" bows wanted to jump out of your hand something fierce. Just what I heard from Mathews shooters. Those guys were Mathews guys though through and through. Still are.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

blance7 said:


> Again, You cant say the bow was close to tuned if you just took it out of the box and shot it. And, you are also shooting a an arrow that is under ibo specs. The lowest arrow weight you should be shooting with 63 pounds is 315. The lighter arrow you shoot with the less vibration and noise the arrow absorbs and the more the bow takes. Thanks for adding to your lack of credibility.


Effed everything up. After my iOS 8 update on my phone everything auto corrects and changes when I type. 330 grain arrow 28.5 inch draw d loop on string 63 pounds 310, so on ibo. I took details from my friend shooting it through the chrono and put 28 DL in the first post. We were not doing anything serious, just wanted to shoot it and nobody had time to tune it, it was close to closing time and everybody had stuff to do. All of the primes, mathews and pses come very close to tuned out the box, this bow seemed close as well and it was not impressive other then a Great Wall and held on target very nicely, and 75% let off felt like it was much higher on this bow. I felt vibe and shock on last years hoyts too. 

Thanks for adding to you being a d bag 

Don't be sensitive because I didn't like the 30, if you want to like it and buy it, do it. Who cares what somebody else thinks


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

blance7 said:


> Ding ding ding, We have a winner...In fact they are in financial instability right now...35 lay offs... I honestly don't go bashing bows like this guy goodoleboy, I bash people for their ignorance. If a bow doesn't feel good to me, its just me. I will say that the majority of Mathews I have heard shot slowwwwww and the monster series and their "speed" bows wanted to jump out of your hand something fierce. Just what I heard from Mathews shooters. Those guys were Mathews guys though through and through. Still are.


How stupid are you people? I haven't "bashed" anything, I've praised hoyt on this line up before I shot the 30 yesterday! I said nothing but good things. This is hilarious, hoyt fanboys are the best


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

goodoleboy11 said:


> How stupid are you people? I haven't "bashed" anything, I've praised hoyt on this line up before I shot the 30 yesterday! I said nothing but good things. This is hilarious, hoyt fanboys are the best


We are not stupid at all..You didn't say I didn't like the bow..You said it was terrible. you didn't say you weren't impressed. You said it was "terrible." Twice it one post actually. If you would have came on the post and said "this bow seemed close as well and it was not impressive other then a Great Wall and held on target very nicely, and 75% let off felt like it was much higher on this bow. I felt vibe and shock on last years hoyts too." the first time you posted my self and others probably would have said...hmmm interesting, well noted. You didn't, so you can't blame people for at least thinking this guy must be a bit ignorant when his review just says "It was terrible I felt vibration and shock," about one of the best bow manufactures in the game.


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

I digress.


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

I stand corrected...you used the word Awful. Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

blance7 said:


> We are not stupid at all..You didn't say I didn't like the bow..You said it was terrible. you didn't say you weren't impressed. You said it was "terrible." Twice it one post actually. If you would have came on the post and said "this bow seemed close as well and it was not impressive other then a Great Wall and held on target very nicely, and 75% let off felt like it was much higher on this bow. I felt vibe and shock on last years hoyts too." the first time you posted my self and others probably would have said...hmmm interesting, well noted. You didn't, so you can't blame people for at least thinking this guy must be a bit ignorant when his review just says "It was terrible I felt vibration and shock," about one of the best bow manufactures in the game.


That wasn't directed towards you particularly, but the butt hurt fanboys saying I don't know what I'm doing or don't know how to tune and I just hate hoyt is comical. I've owned and shot just about everything, and probably have been doing this longer than the idiots trying to discredit me. 

If you look at my posts I've said I was interested in buying a 34 and hoyt did a good job this year. That was until I shot the 30, and I still said I'm waiting till I shoot and tune a 34 before I make up my mind on this years line up. For a bow to hit ibo it is gonna be damn close to being tuned. And the post shot feel was terrible on it, and the draw was stiffer than last year even though they are z5 cams, the faktor was smoother to me.


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

goodoleboy11 said:


> That wasn't directed towards you particularly, but the butt hurt fanboys saying I don't know what I'm doing or don't know how to tune and I just hate hoyt is comical. I've owned and shot just about everything, and probably have been doing this longer than the idiots trying to discredit me.
> 
> If you look at my posts I've said I was interested in buying a 34 and hoyt did a good job this year. That was until I shot the 30, and I still said I'm waiting till I shoot and tune a 34 before I make up my mind on this years line up. For a bow to hit ibo it is gonna be damn close to being tuned. And the post shot feel was terrible on it, and the draw was stiffer than last year even though they are z5 cams, the faktor was smoother to me.


Well we can stop the arguing, I get worked up sometimes and over a forum, sometimes its easy to do that. I will say there was a few posts pointed out to me where you said hoyt hasn't done crap until this year. That I cant agree with because the Carbon Matrix and Element were absolutely light years ahead of any other company. I believe in the carbon game Hoyt is in another galaxy than other companies..the aluminum game..Hoyt may have taken a step ahead with the riser and its stability..but other companies are still right there in the aluminum department... Oh well. I am over it. I respect any seasoned archers opinion because we all have more to learn. I apologize for taking it a little far. Lets just all get out there and kill a giant this year.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

blance7 said:


> Well we can stop the arguing, I get worked up sometimes and over a forum, sometimes its easy to do that. I will say there was a few posts pointed out to me where you said hoyt hasn't done crap until this year. That I cant agree with because the Carbon Matrix and Element were absolutely light years ahead of any other company. I believe in the carbon game Hoyt is in another galaxy than other companies..the aluminum game..Hoyt may have taken a step ahead with the riser and its stability..but other companies are still right there in the aluminum department... Oh well. I am over it. I respect any seasoned archers opinion because we all have more to learn. I apologize for taking it a little far. Lets just all get out there and kill a giant this year.


Carbon matrix is a few years old, when have I said hoyt hasn't done crap? I don't ever recall saying that. I said they did great this year compare to last. Hey man, you are the most reasonable guy besides the OP that I have spoken with on this thread. You didn't take anything far, others certainly have. I'm out in the woods as we speak, got skunked this morning. Good luck to you!


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

"I think Hoyt hasn't been doing crap until this year"
"If you think hoyt is light years ahead of anybody you're kidding yourself!"
"You forgot to mention the chicken fwied noodle turbo"
"It's called Hoyt's patent pending ghost camo. It's there, you hunt with it, then it's gone."

these comments of yours like these are the only reason I said you weren't a hoyt fan....

And just seeing your past threads over the years its clear that your just getting started into tuning... nothing wrong with that, I think its great and everyone should learn to tune their own equipment...

I was just trying to keep everyone from getting worked up over your "review" that's all..

Now back on topic, I cant wait to see how these nitrums shoot and hold! Would love to see more reviews with specs and speed numbers coming!


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

mossycreek said:


> Now back on topic, I cant wait to see how these nitrums shoot and hold!


:clap:


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

bbentley392t said:


> :clap:


Looks like the OP is ready to get back on topic too haha. Sorry for taking your thread on a slight Detour.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

mossycreek said:


> "I think Hoyt hasn't been doing crap until this year"
> "If you think hoyt is light years ahead of anybody you're kidding yourself!"
> "You forgot to mention the chicken fwied noodle turbo"
> "It's called Hoyt's patent pending ghost camo. It's there, you hunt with it, then it's gone."
> ...


Lol all of those comments I still feel are pretty accurate, some joking is also included. No buddy, I bought a real and nice bow press and started using bare shafts to tune this year, if that makes me "new" so be it, I've tinkered with my bows and have been shooting about 13 years.


----------



## mossycreek (Nov 25, 2012)

bbentley392t said:


> :clap:


But on another note....when will those brass x-tacys be available? lol :boink:


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

mossycreek said:


> But on another note....when will those brass x-tacys be available? :boink:


There has been an extremely limited quantity available to the public since the day I posted that initial thread, depending on interest & orders will determine whether or not Hot-Shot will actively pursue the financial expenditure of a larger scaled production run for 2015...which is asking a lot considering the fact that based on 2013 numbers, Hot-Shot sales nationwide literally only make up 1% of the entire release market including both the hunting & target sides. So, with all of that said...anyone who is interested in a brass X-tacy hinge just needs to get in contact with me and then I can get them in touch with the correct people to place an order.

(original thread link)
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2331776


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

How did you end up on here???(this thread) You need to move in a new direction when it comes to equipment buddy...



goodoleboy11 said:


> That wasn't directed towards you particularly, but the butt hurt fanboys saying I don't know what I'm doing or don't know how to tune and I just hate hoyt is comical. I've owned and shot just about everything, and probably have been doing this longer than the idiots trying to discredit me.
> 
> If you look at my posts I've said I was interested in buying a 34 and hoyt did a good job this year. That was until I shot the 30, and I still said I'm waiting till I shoot and tune a 34 before I make up my mind on this years line up. For a bow to hit ibo it is gonna be damn close to being tuned. And the post shot feel was terrible on it, and the draw was stiffer than last year even though they are z5 cams, the faktor was smoother to me.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

THE ELKMAN said:


> How did you end up on here???(this thread) You need to move in a new direction when it comes to equipment buddy...


I think it is unanimous....


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Any new reviews on the Nitrum?


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reveiw. Has anybody shot a Turbo yet?


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Alright guys & gals, it's me...the OP. :wink:

Today I made the 75 mile drive back to my Hoyt dealer and shot the Nitrum 34, and the Carbon Spyder ZT Turbo...and I thought that I'd just take a quick second and let everyone here know what I thought about each of them. 

First off, the N34. This is the bow I really wanted to shoot & test from the get-go when I originally shot the 30 last week, the geometry fits me better and it's a much more comfortable bow for me personally...the bow was set at 70# and 29½" on the B mod. Right away I felt more at home with the 34 than the 30, even as good & stable as the 30 surprisingly was...the 34 is even that much better, could not be more impressed with the comfort of a hunting bow than that one! When I walked back to the chronograph I decided to shoot my 374 grain GT Velocity XT's, which is the same arrow that I've been shooting out of my Matrix and would've hunted with this year...had I actually drawn a deer tag. Anyway, with that arrow and a whisker biscuit at 70# & 29½", I was getting consistent speeds of 311 fps...which is about 5 feet faster than the same stick out of my Matrix @ 74#!!! I was extremely pleased. 

The Carbon Spyder ZT Turbo was an amazing bow to shoot, it feels like the CST's of last year but smoother...even with the "aggressive" Turbo can, at least in my opinion. The draw cycle on that can does stack up very quickly as others have mentioned in previous posts, but being a target shooter who is comfortable & used to spirals I was very happy with the valley and back wall...which to me felt very similar to a spiral-x can. That's just my opinion, take it for what you paid for it. I was kinda bummed that they didn't yet have a Nitrum Turbo in stock, because I'm very intrigued by that bow...but based on my own assumption of what I think it would feel like after shooting the new Carbon ZT Turbo, I think it would be a winner as well!


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

bbentley392t said:


> Alright guys & gals, it's me...the OP. :wink:
> 
> Today I made the 75 mile drive back to my Hoyt dealer and shot the Nitrum 34, and the Carbon Spyder ZT Turbo...and I thought that I'd just take a quick second and let everyone here know what I thought about each of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review!! I also shot the Carbon Spyder Turbo yesterday. Did you notice how aggressive the lines are on the Turbo cam in person compared to other Hoyt cams? Its one of the first things I noticed. I'm pumped about my Nitrum Turbo.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

General RE LEE said:


> Did you notice how aggressive the lines are on the Turbo cam in person compared to other Hoyt cams? Its one of the first things I noticed.


Yeah, it's a pretty gnarly looking wheel compared to anything else that Hoyt has ever previously released...


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

I spy Jake's Archery in the background.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

bbentley392t said:


> Alright guys & gals, it's me...the OP. :wink:
> 
> Today I made the 75 mile drive back to my Hoyt dealer and shot the Nitrum 34, and the Carbon Spyder ZT Turbo...and I thought that I'd just take a quick second and let everyone here know what I thought about each of them.
> 
> ...


Right on With its rated numbers, and I am guessing it wasn't in a full, complete tune.
Also thanks for the review. I am think you will have a new nitrum.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for your review. I am looking at the CS 34 ZT. Can't believe I didn't notice it but the limbs are now completely dipped now versus showing the exposed layers. That should help with the past issues of the limb edge splintering.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

c5mrr270 said:


> I spy Jake's Archery in the background.


Yes, the guys at Jake's are great personal friends of mine and have been for years...I grew up and went to school with both present & past employees. Jake and his staff run the best shop in the state of Utah as far as I'm concerned, which is why they've been my dealer and "go to" source for the past 15 years.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Rod Savini said:


> Right on With its rated numbers, and I am guessing it wasn't in a full, complete tune.
> Also thanks for the review. I am think you will have a new nitrum.


Yes, I just gotta make a decision on which one the 34 or Turbo. But I can't do that until I have a chance to shoot the Turbo, and fairly compare it side-by-side with the 34.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

brokenlittleman said:


> Can't believe I didn't notice it but the limbs are now completely dipped now versus showing the exposed layers. That should help with the past issues of the limb edge splintering.


They started doing that last year on the 2013 hunting models, with the exception of target limbs...the XT2000's on my '13 Pro Comp Elite still have the 5 layers exposed, but I assume the '14 target limbs will be completely covered as well.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

I am definitely behind the times then. I shot last years models and didn't notice it. They look better to me this way. Congrats on your new one by the way.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

brokenlittleman said:


> I am definitely behind the times then. I shot last years models and didn't notice it. They look better to me this way. Congrats on your new one by the way.


I actually prefer being able to see the 5 laminated layers of the limb as opposed to solid, I think it comes off as more of a professionally constructed and "built" look if that makes any sense...but that's just me.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

brokenlittleman said:


> Can't believe I didn't notice it but the limbs are now completely dipped now versus showing the exposed layers. That should help with the past issues of the limb edge splintering.


I went through two sets of limbs on my Spyder Turbo till I got a set that hasn't splintered. The second set that splintered I clipped and shot for MONTHS. The Spyder Turbo limbs are completely dipped so no I didn't help in my case.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

The Nitrum Turbo is INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

THE ELKMAN said:


> The Nitrum Turbo is INCREDIBLE!!!


Details bro, details!!!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> The Nitrum Turbo is INCREDIBLE!!!


I have to agree .


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree

If you get back up to jakes see if you can run a couple number 2's in the E slot ...I know mostly 3's are sent out initially, don't know why that is but its been like that for the last couple years...



bbentley392t said:


> I actually prefer being able to see the 5 laminated layers of the limb as opposed to solid, I think it comes off as more of a professionally constructed and "built" look if that makes any sense...but that's just me.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

bbentley392t said:


> Alright guys & gals, it's me...the OP. :wink:
> 
> Today I made the 75 mile drive back to my Hoyt dealer and shot the Nitrum 34, and the Carbon Spyder ZT Turbo...and I thought that I'd just take a quick second and let everyone here know what I thought about each of them.
> 
> ...


Buddy of mine ordered the Nitrum Turbo the other day, keep in mind that he's the kind that normally shoots 60lbs on super smooth bows "Elite fan"... Anyway after testing them out he ordered a 70lbs Nitrum Turbo, he was blown away with how the cam feels and said it had a good valley and back wall.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> Buddy of mine ordered the Nitrum Turbo the other day, keep in mind that he's the kind that normally shoots 60lbs on super smooth bows "Elite fan"... Anyway after testing them out he ordered a 70lbs Nitrum Turbo, he was blown away with how the cam feels and said it had a good valley and back wall.


Yeah, now I have an idea of how that Turbo cam feels after shooting it on the carbon bow but I'd really like to see and more importantly "feel" the difference on the aluminum bow...the carbon will inherently be stiffer to begin with, so if the Nitrum Turbo is anywhere near as 'dead' as the Carbon Turbo I think my decision will be made.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

bbentley392t said:


> Yeah, now I have an idea of how that Turbo cam feels after shooting it on the carbon bow but I'd really like to see and more importantly "feel" the difference on the aluminum bow...the carbon will inherently be stiffer to begin with, so if the Nitrum Turbo is anywhere near as 'dead' as the Carbon Turbo I think my decision will be made.


He loved it and he's owned a couple carbon bows... He said it was extremely quiet & really dead at the shot. He knows I love the 34 platform more than any bow on the market but he told me I HAVE to shoot the new Turbo.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

bbentley392t said:


> Yeah, now I have an idea of how that Turbo cam feels after shooting it on the carbon bow but I'd really like to see and more importantly "feel" the difference on the aluminum bow...the carbon will inherently be stiffer to begin with, so if the Nitrum Turbo is anywhere near as 'dead' as the Carbon Turbo I think my decision will be made.


i have not shot the turbo at all yet, if the turbo feeling is if its as dead as my cs30 was......in the nitrous version id go with that over the carbon version to take advantage of the new riser technologies on the nitrous


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Are you for real?? 
Nice poke...If you really believed in what your first sentence meant , you would have never written the second sentence...



trucker3573 said:


> Love watching people taking bad reviews so personal and getting all worked up. Who gives a **** if someone else doesn't lime your brand. I mean good fun razzing is one thing but so many of you take it personally. * If you really like the new line up and want to spend nearly a grand on pretty much the same thing as last year I say do it*


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

ex-wolverine said:


> Are you for real??
> Nice poke...If you really believed in what your first sentence meant , you would have never written the second sentence...


Same few over and over again. Lol


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

My friend who owns the shop told me that the Turbo cam is not like any other speed cam out , they got 341 fps at 29" with a 350 gr arrow that puts it at 351 with a number 3 cam... and that is not on the " e " slot He also said its super quiet and no hard hump at the end like other speed bows....I also know his chrono is approx. 3-4 PFS slower that what John and I get on ours..

I have had the Nitrum Turbo on order since day "one" in harvest brown, #2 cam ...Looking forward to shooting it



J-Daddy said:


> He loved it and he's owned a couple carbon bows... He said it was extremely quiet & really dead at the shot. He knows I love the 34 platform more than any bow on the market but he told me I HAVE to shoot the new Turbo.





MELLY-MEL said:


> i have not shot the turbo at all yet, if the turbo feeling is if its as dead as my cs30 was......in the nitrous version id go with that over the carbon version to take advantage of the new riser technologies on the nitrous


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

ex-wolverine said:


> My friend who owns the shop told me that the Turbo cam is not like any other speed cam out , they got 341 fps at 29" with a 350 gr arrow that puts it at 351 with a number 3 cam... and that is not on the " e " slot He also said its super quiet and no hard hump at the end like other speed bows....I also know his chrono is approx. 3-4 PFS slower that what John and I get on ours..
> 
> I have had the Nitrum Turbo on order since day "one" in harvest brown, #2 cam ...Looking forward to shooting it


Let me know what you think ... I probably won't get to shoot a Turbo around here, the local Hoyt dealer refuses to order them most years cause he says speed bows don't sell. I don't know if the local Scheels will get a Turbo in or not.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Will do...There are two main reasons I didn't go with the carbon...1) I wanted to try out the new riser design 2) and most importantly my wife said she is the only one to own carbon bow in the family ...lol 

Hey as long as I can buy what ever I want anything else out doors , I can live with that simple rule...Thing is; normally she just jokes around about that stuff...this time I think she is serious...ha ha 



J-Daddy said:


> Let me know what you think ... I probably won't get to shoot a Turbo around here, the local Hoyt dealer refuses to order them most years cause he says speed bows don't sell. I don't know if the local Scheels will get a Turbo in or not.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

ex-wolverine said:


> Will do...There are two main reasons I didn't go with the carbon...1) I wanted to try out the new riser design 2) and most importantly my wife said she is the only one to own carbon bow in the family ...lol
> 
> Hey as long as I can buy what ever I want anything else out doors , I can live with that simple rule...Thing is; normally she just jokes around about that stuff...this time I think she is serious...ha ha


Gotta stay safe man, so don't upset momma cause she will take you out.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

J-Daddy said:


> Buddy of mine ordered the Nitrum Turbo the other day, keep in mind that he's the kind that normally shoots 60lbs on super smooth bows "Elite fan"... Anyway after testing them out he ordered a 70lbs Nitrum Turbo, he was blown away with how the cam feels and said it had a good valley and back wall.


Wow, sounds awesome, really want to try the Nitrum Turbo now! 
I was kind of leaning towards the 34 but maybe I'll try the Turbo and if it's a little harsh I'll just back it off a turn or two. I'd be in the D slot on the #3 cam on the Turbo which is just about perfect IMO.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

I thought the new turbo cams had plenty of valley. IMHO, this cam at 29" draw no3 cam felt like it had a bigger valley than last years cam no2 at 28.5" draw. To each their own I reckon, but the one I shot didn't really feel like a speed bow at all. Very easy to shoot, not jumpy at all, and if you did creep....it didn't rip your shoulder off and was easy to recover from. I was creeping and catching it over and over just to see, and there was no issues at all. Definitely not going to throw you out of the treestand like some speed bows feel like when they start to "GO". Pretty much a no brainer imo to go with the turbo, after a few shots, I couldn't tell what cam I was shooting. Only significant difference is the stiffness at the beginning, but that's just a getting used to it thing, neither good nor bad IMO....just a bit different.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

It's pretty encouraging to hear all of these positive comments in regards to the Turbo cam, I mean to be completely fair I've never been one of these "speed guys" that A/T seems to be inundated with anymore...I've never owned a "speed bow" before, hell prior to this year thanks to my Faktor I've never even owned a bow shorter than 35" and a 7" brace. With all that said, the thought of buying a 'turbo' model bow does worry me just a bit and makes me a touch uncomfortable simply because it would be something new for me...more than anything I'm not worried or never really have been concerned about a particular cams draw cycle, for me personally I'm more weary of getting used to a short brace height than anything. 

When I shot the Turbo cam on the new ZT carbon spyder I did notice the shorter brace a lot more than the "stiff" draw, I may have even felt the string barely graze my forearm but I can't be certain...it was close. For the better part of 15 years or so now ever since really starting to come into my own as an archer, 35"+ bows with tall brace heights have been my 'happy place'...and I'm just not quite sure if I'm ready to venture away from that and try something different? I know it's probably all in my head, and once gained some comfort & confidence with a turbo I most likely wouldn't even bat an eye or notice...but that's kind of where I'm at right now.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I really appreciate your updating of this thread :thumbs_up
At this time, the only bows that truly interest me are the 34 and the Turbo.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Mathias said:


> At this time, the only bows that truly interest me are the 34 and the Turbo.


Me too... :wink:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

You made the right decision. Hoyt didn't do their carbon line up any favors releasing the Nitrum line. Right now I would say the aluminum line is ahead of the carbons in category except weight, and thats backwards for price points. For anyone that disagrees with that statement, wait till you have owned both technologies for at least a month and then come talk to me... (I'm sure it will be corrected next year):wink:



ex-wolverine said:


> Will do...There are two main reasons I didn't go with the carbon...1) I wanted to try out the new riser design 2) and most importantly my wife said she is the only one to own carbon bow in the family ...lol
> 
> Hey as long as I can buy what ever I want anything else out doors , I can live with that simple rule...Thing is; normally she just jokes around about that stuff...this time I think she is serious...ha ha


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

TROLL....v



trucker3573 said:


> All seriousness. ...I shot the carbon turbo too. If you don't mind shooting 350 ibo bows you will like it. Nothing revolutionary, typical speed bow characteristics. Little stiff on the draw and minimal valley. You relax it will want to take off on you. Really exactly as expected. Good to hear it is making speed. I was surprised that the carbon felt exactly the same as the aluminum bow other that weight. Same feel at the shot same amount of vibe and shock. Of course this is comparing the carbon turbo to nitrum 34....they didn't have a nitrum turbo. Maybe not a fair comparison?


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

THE ELKMAN said:


> TROLL....v


Why is he a troll? I didn't see anything out of bounds in this post.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 12, 2003)

THE ELKMAN said:


> You made the right decision. Hoyt didn't do their carbon line up any favors releasing the Nitrum line. Right now I would say the aluminum line is ahead of the carbons in category except weight, and thats backwards for price points. For anyone that disagrees with that statement, wait till you have owned both technologies for at least a month and then come talk to me... (I'm sure it will be corrected next year):wink:


True, but I'm still fan of the carbons simply because the lighter the platform, the better I can control the weights on the front and back bar. I like that aspect alone to spend the money on the carbons.


----------



## blance7 (Jan 11, 2012)

brokenlittleman said:


> Thanks for your review. I am looking at the CS 34 ZT. Can't believe I didn't notice it but the limbs are now completely dipped now versus showing the exposed layers. That should help with the past issues of the limb edge splintering.


The 2014 models have fully dipped limbs also. At least my CS30 does.


----------



## doublej450 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm a big time mathews guy went to check out the nitrum 30 liked the looks of it shot i,t a lot, was in spec and shot like it, NO vibe NO kick stacks a little in the first part of the draw but is butter after that. I have never liked hoyts cams seemed like they were kinda jumpy for me nitrum is sweet all the way around. I've owned over 30 bows this one is one of the best I have owned.


----------



## doublej450 (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh ya it came home with me couldn't leave it!!


----------



## ProngHunter (Dec 17, 2009)

azscorpion said:


> I was able to shoot both the Nitrum 30 and the Spyder Turbo today and can tell you that the Nitrum is truly a fantastic bow. I have had many Hoyt's and other brands of bows also over the years, and currently shoot a Carbon Element set at 72 pounds with a 30 inch draw length shooting a 426 grain arrow at 294 FPS.
> .


Off topic, but isn't that a little slow? I have a 71lbs Element at 29 1/8th draw shooting 443 gr ACC Pro Hunters tuned by Shane at 299 and 300fps. Maybe my chrono is off?


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

ProngHunter said:


> Off topic, but isn't that a little slow? I have a 71lbs Element at 29 1/8th draw shooting 443 gr ACC Pro Hunters tuned by Shane at 299 and 300fps. Maybe my chrono is off?


Could simply be nothing more than the difference between a FUEL & RKT cam...


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Check around...



General RE LEE said:


> Why is he a troll? I didn't see anything out of bounds in this post.


----------



## WOLFPACKNC (Oct 22, 2014)

Shot the Nitrum 30 and the Turbo today. I really liked the 30's draw cycle. It was a little "spongy" right before getting to the back wall but the wall was solid and held very firm. I wasn't happy with the Turbo's draw. Much stiffer and a jumpy back wall compared to the 30. The riser design is fantastic. Probably my favorite of all time. I think I will be buying a 34 in black once I can shoot one and compare it a little closer to the synergy (my second choice).


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

I shot the Nitrum 30 and Spyder turbo yesterday and liked both, the Nitrum felt a little better in hand than the Spyder did. I like the longer ATA of the turbo over the 30" bow and will probably go that route. The dealer hadn't received their Nitrum Turbo or their Nitrum 34 yet, so I haven't made up my mind. I may actually spring for a Hoyt in the near future.


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

OK here's a question for the Hoyt gurus out there. I went and shot the CSTzt and the Nitrum 34 yesterday. The dealer did not have his Nitrum Turbo yet. Anyway, I felt a tremendous vibration in both bows. In fact, the vibration was so bad, I would never buy one of them. When I got home I was thinking about it and thought, OK these bows were 70 lb. bows, backed off with the limb bolts to about 60 lbs. Do you think, perhaps if the limb bolts were tightened all the way down, there would be less vibration? Dopy me didn't even think of that when I was there. I'm really wanting the Nitrum Turbo to be my 3D and play toy, and designate my Faktor Turbo to be my hunter. I'm going to shoot the Nitrum Turbo when it comes in and I really want to like it, but there cannot be the vibration that I felt in the other two bows.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

norsemen said:


> OK here's a question for the Hoyt gurus out there. I went and shot the CSTzt and the Nitrum 34 yesterday. The dealer did not have his Nitrum Turbo yet. Anyway, I felt a tremendous vibration in both bows. In fact, the vibration was so bad, I would never buy one of them. When I got home I was thinking about it and thought, OK these bows were 70 lb. bows, backed off with the limb bolts to about 60 lbs. Do you think, perhaps if the limb bolts were tightened all the way down, there would be less vibration? Dopy me didn't even think of that when I was there. I'm really wanting the Nitrum Turbo to be my 3D and play toy, and designate my Faktor Turbo to be my hunter. I'm going to shoot the Nitrum Turbo when it comes in and I really want to like it, but there cannot be the vibration that I felt in the other two bows.


As I mentioned in a previous post, all bow "reviews" are so incredibly subjective based on the individual...with that said I'm personally amazed that a few people including yourself have made the comment that these particular bows had a lot of vibration, which blows me away because I as indicated earlier feel the complete opposite. That being said, does the position of the limb bolts have an effect on vibration, I don't know...but I doubt it? After spending quite a bit of time on the 3D range with my Faktor 34 this past summer, I can sincerely report that when compared to the Nitrum...it's the Faktor which has the vibration issues not the Nitrum. That's just my opinion. As far as an aluminum hunting bow is concerned, the Nitrum is by far & away the least vibration free and 'dead' aluminum hunting bow I've ever shot...bottom line.


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

bbentley392t said:


> As I mentioned in a previous post, all bow "reviews" are so incredibly subjective based on the individual...with that said I'm personally amazed that a few people including yourself have made the comment that these particular bows had a lot of vibration, which blows me away because I as indicated earlier feel the complete opposite. That being said, does the position of the limb bolts have an effect on vibration, I don't know...but I doubt it? After spending quite a bit of time on the 3D range with my Faktor 34 this past summer, I can sincerely report that when compared to the Nitrum...it's the Faktor which has the vibration issues not the Nitrum. That's just my opinion. As far as an aluminum hunting bow is concerned, the Nitrum is by far & away the least vibration free and 'dead' aluminum hunting bow I've ever shot...bottom line.


Yeah and I was surprised as well, especially since my Faktor is so dead in hand and smooth, and most all Hoyts I've shot have been real impressive. I'm thinking they were not tuned properly, no stabilizer, no sight etc. When the Nitrum Turbo comes in, I'm really hoping to have a different experience.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

norsemen said:


> Yeah and I was surprised as well, especially since my Faktor is so dead in hand and smooth, and most all Hoyts I've shot have been real impressive. I'm thinking they were not tuned properly, no stabilizer, no sight etc. When the Nitrum Turbo comes in, I'm really hoping to have a different experience.


The 30 & 34's that I shot were both bare bow (with the exception of a whisker biscuit) and were not "perfectly" tuned by any means...yet they were still significantly more vibration free than my tuned Faktor with a hogg-it & 2 b-stingers installed. :dontknow:


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, I guess we're having different opinions. I can live with that, but I'm still, really hoping the Nitrum Turbo is the one. If it isn't, I'm getting another Faktor Turbo for 3D and playing around.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

norsemen said:


> Well, I guess we're having different opinions. I can live with that, but I'm still, really hoping the Nitrum Turbo is the one. If it isn't, I'm getting another Faktor Turbo for 3D and playing around.


I just think each different individual person has different individual definition of what they personally consider as "a lot" of whatever...vibration, noise, etc. 

BTW: I've got a pretty slick RED FUSION Faktor 34 that was built for 3D listed in the classifieds, just sayin'... :wink:


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

bbentley392t said:


> I just think each different individual person has different individual definition of what they personally consider as "a lot" of whatever...vibration, noise, etc.
> 
> BTW: I've got a pretty slick RED FUSION Faktor 34 that was built for 3D listed in the classifieds, just sayin'... :wink:


Thanks for the offer, I appreciate it. I've shot a lot of bows this year and if it isn't the Nitrum Turbo after I shoot it, it's absolutely a 2014 Faktor Turbo (#2 cam, 27.5" mod).


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

norsemen said:


> OK here's a question for the Hoyt gurus out there. I went and shot the CSTzt and the Nitrum 34 yesterday. The dealer did not have his Nitrum Turbo yet. Anyway, I felt a tremendous vibration in both bows. In fact, the vibration was so bad, I would never buy one of them. When I got home I was thinking about it and thought, OK these bows were 70 lb. bows, backed off with the limb bolts to about 60 lbs. Do you think, perhaps if the limb bolts were tightened all the way down, there would be less vibration? Dopy me didn't even think of that when I was there. I'm really wanting the Nitrum Turbo to be my 3D and play toy, and designate my Faktor Turbo to be my hunter. I'm going to shoot the Nitrum Turbo when it comes in and I really want to like it, but there cannot be the vibration that I felt in the other two bows.


I have limited experience with the new stuff, but a lot of experience with the the older stuff. A lot of the time, the 'vibrations' or whatever else it wants to be called are fairly easy fixes, and usually not a symptom of the bow itself, but rather a sign that something else is out of whack. If a hybrid is out of time/synch they tend to vibrate a little more, or feel a little more harsh. Positioning of the string stop can effect the perceived feel, etc. True with all the hybrids I have messed around with. Not saying it is what happened in your case, but a lot of times dealers tie on loops and mount rests without checking the rest of the system on demo bows. A 60 second 'once over' can eliminate a lot of stuff, and sell bows...


----------



## splitbeam145 (Jun 25, 2008)

573mms said:


> The speed might depend on his draw length. If he has a smaller cam on the 34 than on the turbo it could help make up some of the difference.


I have a CS34 28.5" #2 cam in D slot and compared to CS Turbo 28.5" #3 cam B slot. CS34 was only 3-4fps slower. And this was after tuning and timing both bows. Went with the CS34.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys in the one jdaddy was talking about...the carbon turbo is the one I shot and it was incredible...i thought the draw cycle was amazingly easy and it had good valley it isn't my elite valley but if I did relax a bit it didn't take off on me..but when I go to let a bow down I put the same exact amount of effort in letting g it down as I do drawing so I never let it just RIP MY ARM OFF... i tested the valley on it and I could easily let it go out of the valley and let it go half way back down and redraw it back to the back wall.. I did this several times and it was super easy to handle..it was super quite and NO vibration at all..we set up the pro chrono with light kit and put the bow on 70 lbs 30 inch mods...with a 3 shot group with a 424 grain arrow we got 323 324 323...which is right were it's supposed to be and that's with no real tuning or anything so more speed and performance maybe attainable after it breathn or Shane got done with it.. the bow I shot was also set up for me at 29 inch draw and I had them crank the limbs down on it and it maxed at 72 lbs..i always go into my shop and shoot a bow set up to my specs..i will never shoot one that's a inch long or short or with the limbs backed out because that can give you a false reading of what the bow actually feels like because it isn't to your specs..i know its a omg they have the new bows in and I wanna shoot them situation but unless you can shoot them set up for you then I wouldn't do it..my shop is great about that though the guys will do whatever it takes to make you happy...which is why I buy from them..i will also say this about the comments of it being loud or vibrating badly...when we pulled this bow out of the box it was horribly out of spec and time so if you just grab one out of the box and shoot it I can see you getting that impression..so my suggestion is just make sure before you shoot a bow no matter what brand that it is in spec and set up for you so that you can walk away knowing it's either the bow for you or it isnt..but also that you can come on here and give a good review of your thoughts on the bow because it was set up correctly..just my 2 cents or should I say 5 dollars worth since this is prob one of my longest post ever lol


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Sir, it's appreciated! :teeth:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

The Turbo cams are actually a better "shooting" cam than the Z-5s. Just stiffer to draw...


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

THE ELKMAN said:


> The Turbo cams are actually a better "shooting" cam than the Z-5s. Just stiffer to draw...


When I shot the new CST ZT as mentioned earlier in this thread, I came to the same conclusion...a "stiff" draw is no biggie, your body will acclimate to it.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

nontypical169 said:


> Hey guys in the one jdaddy was talking about...the carbon turbo is the one I shot and it was incredible...i thought the draw cycle was amazingly easy and it had good valley it isn't my elite valley but if I did relax a bit it didn't take off on me..but when I go to let a bow down I put the same exact amount of effort in letting g it down as I do drawing so I never let it just RIP MY ARM OFF... i tested the valley on it and I could easily let it go out of the valley and let it go half way back down and redraw it back to the back wall.. I did this several times and it was super easy to handle..it was super quite and NO vibration at all..we set up the pro chrono with light kit and put the bow on 70 lbs 30 inch mods...with a 3 shot group with a 424 grain arrow we got 323 324 323...which is right were it's supposed to be and that's with no real tuning or anything so more speed and performance maybe attainable after it breathn or Shane got done with it.. the bow I shot was also set up for me at 29 inch draw and I had them crank the limbs down on it and it maxed at 72 lbs..i always go into my shop and shoot a bow set up to my specs..i will never shoot one that's a inch long or short or with the limbs backed out because that can give you a false reading of what the bow actually feels like because it isn't to your specs..i know its a omg they have the new bows in and I wanna shoot them situation but unless you can shoot them set up for you then I wouldn't do it..my shop is great about that though the guys will do whatever it takes to make you happy...which is why I buy from them..i will also say this about the comments of it being loud or vibrating badly...when we pulled this bow out of the box it was horribly out of spec and time so if you just grab one out of the box and shoot it I can see you getting that impression..so my suggestion is just make sure before you shoot a bow no matter what brand that it is in spec and set up for you so that you can walk away knowing it's either the bow for you or it isnt..but also that you can come on here and give a good review of your thoughts on the bow because it was set up correctly..just my 2 cents or should I say 5 dollars worth since this is prob one of my longest post ever lol


But you are a seXXXy man beast and probably had your bedazzled jeans on and they give you super powers... That's why the Turbo felt so smooth to you.


----------



## eda (Nov 22, 2009)

nice review. thanks


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

True, and this cam has just enough edge to keep you honest...


bbentley392t said:


> When I shot the new CST ZT as mentioned earlier in this thread, I came to the same conclusion...a "stiff" draw is no biggie, your body will acclimate to it.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

THE ELKMAN said:


> True, and this cam has just enough edge to keep you honest...


Being a fan of and shooter of the Spiral-X cam, I have no worries whatsoever regarding supposed "aggressiveness" of the TURBO cam...

Looking forward to getting mine!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bbentley392t said:


> Being a fan of and shooter of the Spiral-X cam, I have no worries whatsoever regarding supposed "aggressiveness" of the TURBO cam...


Personally, I didn't feel them aggressive at all. Not even close to other speed bows with a 350 + IBO rating. They sit rather nicely at full draw. If I was to compare how it was at full draw with a similar speed bow comparison I would have to say the Obsession Evolution


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Personally, I didn't feel them aggressive at all. Not even close to other speed bows with a 350 + IBO rating. They sit rather nicely at full draw.


Completely agree Shane. As I said earlier in the thread, I had the opportunity to shoot the Turbo cam on the new CST but have not yet had the chance to shoot it on the Nitrum...I can't imagine that there difference (if any) would be anything substantial or significant. I've got a buddy with a 60# Full Throttle, and after shooting his bow I can honestly say that the Hoyt Turbo cam at 70# felt exponentially smoother than the PSE cam at 60#...but I also acknowledge the full 1" difference in brace height between the two bows as well.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Vibration in a bow is not a deal breaker for me. Slap on a stabilizer and shoot the bow for several days and you won't notice it. The bows performance and tune ability is where it's at for me


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I finally got shoot a couple of the new Hoyts today and everything that bb is right on the mark with what I shot and felt today

Considerable about of difference in how the bows hold on or float on target with the flex rollers as compared to static rollers 

I have always said that I could tell the difference in the way bowtech and PSE Max bows held on target as compared to static roller bows

Quiet as a church mouse these bows are .. The nitrum 30 was really quiet and had "0" vibration or any kind of after effects on the shot ...

The turbo cams are interesting .. Most know I have on and off again bouts with arthritis / lyme or what ever the doc says on any given day.. Lol

But I was drawing 29" 72# turbo like butter ... Even with the long draw I had no issues keeping the cams against the stops ...at no time did they want to take off...

I'm not getting the stiff draw at all 

I really like the nitrum riser , the finish on the bows I shot was flawless ... The nitrum riser on the 30 and turbo , felt light in the hand to me... But I shoot every single day and maybe I'm just used to shooting and fully loaded bow weights 

I just can't get over how quiet the nitrum is .. All I heard was the arrow hitting the target as I stood to the side while somone else shot the bow.. I like to stand to the side to get a better perspective .. I also wanted to check cam timing while some one else shot the bow ..

Bullets through paper with trophy taker smack down pros .. Bows tuned great with that rest ...

The z5 cam on the nitrum 30 felt like a smooth z5 cam to me , the difference is in the ZT roller guard 

Similar to the difference I felt in the omen pro and omen max with the flex slide ...

One thing I hadn't seen on any of the reviews is no one noticed how the control cable is routed on the turbo cam..if any of you remember how the number one cam hoyts are routed , this will be very familiar 

The ZT roller is more refined well thought out and smaller in person than in photos ...really well designed ...

Those that say there is no difference from this year and last , in my opinion , next time you shoot the 2015s go into it with an open mind and pay attention to the changes ...shoot last years side by side and pay attention to the lesser lateral movement in the pins while aiming ...

The bows I shot had the sight pins directly over the arrow , if any it might be left center ...but not even close to the outside edge ..I like that a lot 

Also when checking out the new bows make sure they are in spec and don't forget that the airshox are adjustable this year ..so if you have limbs adjusted make sure you re adjust the shox ...maybe that's the resonating your feeling ...don't know because I felt nothing on these bows 

Thanks to Danny owner of archery central in Nampa/Caldwell for letting me check out the new bows


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

ex-wolverine said:


> I finally got shoot a couple of the new Hoyts today and everything that bb is right on the mark with what I shot and felt today
> 
> Considerable about of difference in how the bows hold on or float on target with the flex rollers as compared to static rollers
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review! I have a Turbo on order but I plan on removing the Airshox and putting on Alphashox.


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't wait to get my turbo that is on order with all green accents and the Doinker unity hunter system stabs  this will be my 10th bow in 3 years and is the first hoyt I've ever bought. The new hoyts just seem aswesome. I can't wait for mine. Stay tuned for green accent (Dudley style) hoyt nitrum turbo blackout pics


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

General RE LEE said:


> Thanks for the review! I have a Turbo on order but I plan on removing the Airshox and putting on Alphashox.


Shoot it with the airshox first you will be pleasantly surprised


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

ex-wolverine said:


> Shoot it with the airshox first you will be pleasantly surprised


Other than being adjustable, are they any different than the Airshox from the 2013 Spyder Turbo? I was never a fan and replaced the Airshox on my 13 Spyder Turbo.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

bb I hope you don't mind me piggybacking on your thread .. 
I figured no sense starting another one since you already did a great review ...just wanted to share my thoughts adding to yours 

Here is a pic of the turbo cam cable routing that I was talking about and the 30 that I shot 
today


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

General RE LEE said:


> Other than being adjustable, are they any different than the Airshox from the 2013 Spyder Turbo? I was never a fan and replaced the Airshox on my 13 Spyder Turbo.


They appear to be the same but I think being able to adjust them to the sweet spot makes them more functional to their design 

I agree last years were not the greatest 

This year they work as advertised .. The bows are really , really quiet and I felt no resonating at all


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

great review ex-wolverine you pretty much answered every single question i had on these new bows so thank you....


now i wonder what the turbo cams would be like retro fitted to a matrix :lol: who will be the first ? (it'll be awhile i'm sure)


----------



## vern96 (Feb 18, 2003)

Sweet shooter! Went to shoot my PSE AXE7 at Nock Point (Seattle) and they had the new hoyts. Shot one arrow through a Nitrum and got out my checkbook! Got the 30"....yes! This bow is that freaking good !!!


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> bb I hope you don't mind me piggybacking on your thread .. I figured no sense starting another one since you already did a great review ...just wanted to share my thoughts adding to yours. Here is a pic of the turbo cam cable routing that I was talking about


No, not at all Tom...I genuinely appreciate your time & effort to keep this thread updated. With that being said, I'm headed back up to my dealer tomorrow to get some range time in with my Pro Comp...and also to shoot the Nitrum Turbo for myself. As mentioned earlier, I've let a few loose out of the carbon ZT turbo...so I'm really looking forward to finally get my hands on the Nitrum Turbo after shooting the 30 and starting this thread just over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

ajoh said:


> now i wonder what the turbo cams would be like retro fitted to a matrix :lol: who will be the first ? (it'll be awhile i'm sure)


I've got a pair of #2 Z5's on my matrix @ 30", check my sig for specs... :wink:


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

bbentley392t said:


> I've got a pair of #2 Z5's on my matrix @ 30", check my sig for specs... :wink:


nice, mine wouldn't be that fast my arrows are much heavier than yours 450+grain


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

ajoh said:


> nice, mine wouldn't be that fast my arrows are much heavier than yours 450+grain


Of course, it's just a 3D bow...I'm not worried about KE & "killing power", the foam is already dead.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

bbentley392t said:


> I'm headed back up to my dealer tomorrow to get some range time in with my Pro Comp...and also to shoot the Nitrum Turbo for myself...


Okay boys & girls, today was the day I've been looking forward to for a few weeks now...I got to fondle & shoot the Nitrum Turbo, and in my opinion it was worth the wait! The bow I shot was set at 70#, 30" on the E mod with a 376 grain Gold Tip Velocity XT...rest was a whisker biscuit. First off, let's talk about the cam...definitely different than the RKT's & Z5's for sure. It totes a lot more up front and feels stacked, but once it rolled over it felt perfect in my opinion...but it really commands respect & effort because if you slouch even a little bit it wants to go and go right now, at least for me! The speed was right about where I expected, 328 with a whisker biscuit...so I have to assume that costs about 2 fps. When I compared it side by side with the Nitrum 34 at the same draw & weight with the same arrow...the difference was only 10 fps, which really impressed me. Now, after spending a significant amount of time with both I've gotta make a decision...and it's not going to be easy. Is the 10 fps difference worth the more aggressive cam, and shorter brace...or is a slightly smoother draw on the 34 worth losing 10 fps? I don't know.


----------



## leva0056 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I have had my turbo on order for almost 2 weeks now and have no idea how fast these bows will take to get here but man oh man I'm counting the minutes.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

leva0056 said:


> Thanks for the update. I have had my turbo on order for almost 2 weeks now and have no idea how fast these bows will take to get here but man oh man I'm counting the minutes.


If it's sooner than 6 weeks, I'd be very surprised...last year my best friends carbon spyder 34 took 8 weeks to the day.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the run down. Seems about 10 ft slow though.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

c5mrr270 said:


> Thanks for the run down. Seems about 10 ft slow though.


I don't feel like it's slow, that was with a nearly 380 grain arrow...essentially 30 grains heavier than the 350 grain arrow used to achieve their 350 fps advertised ATA speed rating. But that said, I've never owned or shot a "speed" bow before...that same arrow out of my 74# matrix was shooting @ 308. I'll take a 20 fps increase like that any day.


----------



## c5mrr270 (Mar 3, 2009)

The 26 grains would be about 9 ft, plus 2 for the WB and it's still 10+ slow.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

c5mrr270 said:


> The 26 grains would be about 9 ft, plus 2 for the WB and it's still 10+ slow.


Maybe it wasn't timed, I know for certain that I didn't check before hand...I just grabbed & shot. If the bottom cam was hitting first, that explains a lot.


----------



## Bameliteawnser (Nov 7, 2013)

Well im loving my 2013 spyder turbo 80# but looks like I have to go test/buy the nitrum.....looks like its going to be a 70#turbo or 34


----------



## florida life (Sep 28, 2014)

Lmao u guys get some crazy speespeeds I'll never see overy 300 fps ever with my bows. Lightest arrow I shoot is 544 grains up to 824 grains depending on the animal.


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

florida life said:


> Lmao u guys get some crazy speespeeds I'll never see overy 300 fps ever with my bows. Lightest arrow I shoot is 544 grains up to 824 grains depending on the animal.


that's because its a "cock fight" between most of them shoot extra light arrows in order to be "the fastest" ie. bragging rights........

i bet you don't have "my bow is noisy" issues like a lot of the feather arrow shooters do :lol: ......be proud you shoot a respectable arrow weight (an bow weight) :thumbs_up


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

bbentley392t said:


> Okay boys & girls, today was the day I've been looking forward to for a few weeks now...I got to fondle & shoot the Nitrum Turbo, and in my opinion it was worth the wait! The bow I shot was set at 70#, 30" on the E mod with a 376 grain Gold Tip Velocity XT...rest was a whisker biscuit. First off, let's talk about the cam...definitely different than the RKT's & Z5's for sure. It totes a lot more up front and feels stacked, but once it rolled over it felt perfect in my opinion...but it really commands respect & effort because if you slouch even a little bit it wants to go and go right now, at least for me! The speed was right about where I expected, 328 with a whisker biscuit...so I have to assume that costs about 2 fps. When I compared it side by side with the Nitrum 34 at the same draw & weight with the same arrow...the difference was only 10 fps, which really impressed me. Now, after spending a significant amount of time with both I've gotta make a decision...and it's not going to be easy. Is the 10 fps difference worth the more aggressive cam, and shorter brace...or is a slightly smoother draw on the 34 worth losing 10 fps? I don't know.


I would choose to lose the 10 fps to get a less aggressive cam, smoother draw, longer brace and a slightly longer ata.


----------



## itz_adam989 (Jun 7, 2012)

Norwegian Woods said:


> I would choose to lose the 10 fps to get a less aggressive cam, smoother draw, longer brace and a slightly longer ata.


This^^^^ you will never notice 10fps loss watching that arrow fly...it's all in your head...I'd take the easier drawing more forgiving bow any day especially if it's over 10 fps


----------



## Roklok (Oct 12, 2013)

itz_adam989 said:


> This^^^^ you will never notice 10fps loss watching that arrow fly...it's all in your head...I'd take the easier drawing more forgiving bow any day especially if it's over 10 fps



Ditto!


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

ajoh said:


> that's because its a "cock fight" between most of them shoot extra light arrows in order to be "the fastest" ie. bragging rights.





Norwegian Woods said:


> I would choose to lose the 10 fps to get a less aggressive cam, smoother draw, longer brace and a slightly longer ata.





itz_adam989 said:


> This^^^^ you will never notice 10fps loss watching that arrow fly...it's all in your head...I'd take the easier drawing more forgiving bow any day especially if it's over 10 fps


Whoa, all of a sudden I post a chrono pic and I feel like people are getting the wrong idea and completely misinterpreting the intent of my response? As I've said before in previous posts, I'm not a "speed" guy...never have been and never will be. Even though over the last decade my hunting bows have all been at least 80#, doing so in order to shoot a relatively heavy arrow (420+) at a decent pace for the mule deer hunting I do here out West. I've never owned a hunting bow under 35" ATA with a 7" brace before and have never had an arrow speed of over 312, and that was with an 82# Maxxis 35 shooting a 450 grain arrow back in 2010...since then my hunting bows have been about 300-308. 

If you have read through the entire thread and listened to what I've been saying from the beginning, you'd know that I'm very leery & concerned with ordering a "speed bow"...because like I've said under 35" is something new to me and I'm not sure is right for me? That being said, purely for a HUNTING BOW...if I can shoot a Nitrum Turbo at 70# (as opposed to the 80#) maxed on the E mod at 30" with a 400-450 grain arrow at 300 fps, as a mule deer hunter I don't think that I could hope & ask for much more? That's all.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I held a nitrum on sunday in a bow shop and I was really impressed with the riser and the overall look and design of it. It looks to be a really nice bow.


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

bbentley392t said:


> Whoa, all of a sudden I post a chrono pic and I feel like people are getting the wrong idea and completely misinterpreting the intent of my response? As I've said before in previous posts, I'm not a "speed" guy...never have been and never will be. Even though over the last decade my hunting bows have all been at least 80#, doing so in order to shoot a relatively heavy arrow (420+) at a decent pace for the mule deer hunting I do here out West. I've never owned a hunting bow under 35" ATA with a 7" brace before and have never had an arrow speed of over 312, and that was with an 82# Maxxis 35 shooting a 450 grain arrow back in 2010...since then my hunting bows have been about 300-308.
> 
> If you have read through the entire thread and listened to what I've been saying from the beginning, you'd know that I'm very leery & concerned with ordering a "speed bow"...because like I've said under 35" is something new to me and I'm not sure is right for me? That being said, purely for a HUNTING BOW...if I can shoot a Nitrum Turbo at 70# (as opposed to the 80#) maxed on the E mod at 30" with a 400-450 grain arrow at 300 fps, as a mule deer hunter I don't think that I could hope & ask for much more? That's all.


my post was directed at you i know you're not obsessed with speed like so many others here


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

I didn't get that idea from your chrone pic, but more from what you said in that post 

I am mostly hunting by spot and stalk and other hunting from the ground myself.
What I find of great importance when doing that sort of hunting is a smooth and fluent draw so it is more difficult for the animals to detect me as I draw and the ability to hold it at full draw for a long time waiting for the right shot.
I don't want a slightly erratic draw because of rather aggressive cams and I don't want it to want to go all the time when you hold it at full draw waiting for the perfect shot opportunity.
I also prefer more brace height and ata for a more forgiving bow when taking the longer shots.

Personally I rather have a higher draw weight and getting those benefits than drawing a bit lower draw weight with a more aggressive cam that wants to kick off all the time at full draw.
I have ordered a Nitrum LD with 80 lbs limbs for myself and I am very much looking forward to the day I get it


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, the speeds you posted were a little slow according to their advertised speed, but you're not going to hit those speeds just picking it up out of the box, putting a bisket and D-loop on and shooting. When that thing gets tuned and arrow flight is proper, you'll see those numbers climb. Man I can't wait to get my hands on one (Nitrum Turbo) to check it out for myself.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

The 10fps really doesn't make sense. Sounds like either you have a 34 that is set up correct, and a Turbo that isn't, or just opposite specimens...



bbentley392t said:


> Okay boys & girls, today was the day I've been looking forward to for a few weeks now...I got to fondle & shoot the Nitrum Turbo, and in my opinion it was worth the wait! The bow I shot was set at 70#, 30" on the E mod with a 376 grain Gold Tip Velocity XT...rest was a whisker biscuit. First off, let's talk about the cam...definitely different than the RKT's & Z5's for sure. It totes a lot more up front and feels stacked, but once it rolled over it felt perfect in my opinion...but it really commands respect & effort because if you slouch even a little bit it wants to go and go right now, at least for me! The speed was right about where I expected, 328 with a whisker biscuit...so I have to assume that costs about 2 fps. When I compared it side by side with the Nitrum 34 at the same draw & weight with the same arrow...the difference was only 10 fps, which really impressed me. Now, after spending a significant amount of time with both I've gotta make a decision...and it's not going to be easy. Is the 10 fps difference worth the more aggressive cam, and shorter brace...or is a slightly smoother draw on the 34 worth losing 10 fps? I don't know.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

THE ELKMAN said:


> The 10fps really doesn't make sense. Sounds like either you have a 34 that is set up correct, and a Turbo that isn't, or just opposite specimens...


I only know what I see on the chrono, and like I eluded to earlier...I know for certain the turbo wasn't timed correctly.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

If they truly are only 10fps difference I'd take the 34 all day long but something doesn't seem right. The Turbo cam in the E slot was only 10fps faster than the Z5 in the C slot? 
I'm kind of in the same boat, but I have a 29.5" draw. I would take the 34 but I don't like being in the B slot. It just always feels a little sloppy to me and it's usually very smooth and slow. On the Turbo I'd be in the D slot which is perfect but I'm not a huge fan of extremely reflexed risers, typically they are a little too top heavy for me.
I'll never get to try either bow because no one stocks those where I live, special order only.


----------



## kshusker (Mar 22, 2007)

I shot one on halloween it was $960, it could be the first new bow I purchase. It has been hard to get rid of my 05 switchback but the draw on this bow seemed very comparable to me and gave me a reason to upgrade.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Khunter said:


> If they truly are only 10fps difference I'd take the 34 all day long but something doesn't seem right. The Turbo cam in the E slot was only 10fps faster than the Z5 in the C slot?


I'm sure it's just a timing issue, I should've asked the guys in the shop to make sure it was timed properly but I didn't...


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Just bumping this to get in on the discussion. I've been looking in the $750 price range...but if an extra $200 or so can gain me a respectable IBO to help crutch my 26.5" draw length...I'm all for it. Even more interesting to me however is the balance you guys are saying these things have. I've held a Nitrum 30...and will be shooting it tomorrow. Out of all the bows I've looked at (and shot) this last month...it was the first one that just felt GOOD. If they shoot the way they feel in hand...I think it'll be an extra $200 or so well spent on my first compound bow.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Cris Anderson said:


> Just bumping this to get in on the discussion. I've been looking in the $750 price range...but if an extra $200 or so can gain me a respectable IBO to help crutch my 26.5" draw length...I'm all for it. Even more interesting to me however is the balance you guys are saying these things have. I've held a Nitrum 30...and will be shooting it tomorrow. Out of all the bows I've looked at (and shot) this last month...it was the first one that just felt GOOD. If they shoot the way they feel in hand...I think it'll be an extra $200 or so well spent on my first compound bow.


I'm hopefully going to be ordering mine tomorrow, really looking forward to it...


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

bbentley392t said:


> I'm hopefully going to be ordering mine tomorrow, really looking forward to it...


Ordering a 30 or a Turbo? I shot with the 30 from 1pm to past 5pm today. I just couldn't put the thing down...seriously. I know bows and how they feel are totally subjective...but this one felt perfect to me. 

To add to the review though...I'll copy and paste my own commentary from my beginner's thread here:



Cris Anderson said:


> So, I just got home from the archery shop lol. I got there at about 12:30pm...and shot the 2015 Nitrum 30 almost continuously (my kids got there around 2:30...and I spent a lot of time helping them too) until 5:30.
> 
> I love that bow.
> 
> ...


Any feedback about the differences in balance, overall feel, or any other aspect of the differences between the 30 and the Turbo would be of great interest to me. For example...I'm not a big fan of really top/forward heavy bows (like the RPM 360 and Full Throttle)...so if the extra ATA feels like it was added all above the arrow rest like those bows...that's something I'd want to know. As far as speed...factory rated IBO differences are 18fps...which, for $50 difference in price, is worth it. If the real world differences are substantially less, I'd be better off putting that money towards better strings on the 30...which I already know is a dream to shoot.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Finally shot the new Carbon turbo today. Backwall solid, Seemed quite, small but controllable valley. Didnt wow me but I need to reshoot the rest of the new line and reshoot the turbo. Bow seemed to hold well! You can barely creep with a turbo, idk if its bc the one I shot was out of time or thats just how it is. Bow definately doesnt wanna run away from you which is a good thing.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Alright folks, it's me again...the "OP". :wink:

So today I made the trip back up North to my Hoyt dealer, to shoot the Nitrum 34 & Turbo side-by-side (again) to make a final decision once and for all...then place an order for my new 2015 Nitrum. Long story short, based on the chronograph numbers I was getting, reiterating to myself just how vibe free they are, shooting the bow(s) with a stab up front instead of just bare...ultimately I've settled and decided to go with the Turbo! For a pure hunting bow the speed, quite & smoothness of the Turbo solidified themselves and won me over...that being said, I was excited to get my bow ordered today. 

UNFORTUNATELY, while on the phone with Hoyt...they informed my dealer that the "custom shop" is closed and will not be accepting any orders until after the completion of the ATA show in January, most likely Monday the 12th is when Hoyt will resume accepting orders. I don't think this has any effect on standard camo or stock options, but if you're doing anything special or in other words "not shown in the catalog"...you'll have to wait until January 12th to place your bow order. I'm pretty bummed out, but with all of the obligations Hoyt has with ATA show, Vegas, etc...I understand.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Congrats on the bow...To me the turbo feels like the Z5 with the DFC in a different place or a tad shorter valley...But more than manageable on the back end than a person might think...

Still waiting on mine (harvest brown) 65#



bbentley392t said:


> Alright folks, it's me again...the "OP". :wink:
> 
> So today I made the trip back up North to my Hoyt dealer, to shoot the Nitrum 34 & Turbo side-by-side (again) to make a final decision once and for all...then place an order for my new 2015 Nitrum. Long story short, based on the chronograph numbers I was getting, reiterating to myself just how vibe free they are, shooting the bow(s) with a stab up front instead of just bare...ultimately I've settled and decided to go with the Turbo! For a pure hunting bow the speed, quite & smoothness of the Turbo solidified themselves and won me over...that being said, I was excited to get my bow ordered today.
> 
> UNFORTUNATELY, while on the phone with Hoyt...they informed my dealer that the "custom shop" is closed and will not be accepting any orders until after the completion of the ATA show in January, most likely Monday the 12th is when Hoyt will resume accepting orders. I don't think this has any effect on standard camo or stock options, but if you're doing anything special or in other words "not shown in the catalog"...you'll have to wait until January 12th to place your bow order. I'm pretty bummed out, but with all of the obligations Hoyt has with ATA show, Vegas, etc...I understand.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Park-N-Sons Archery said:


> Congrats on the bow...To me the turbo feels like the Z5 with the DFC in a different place or a tad shorter valley...But more than manageable on the back end than a person might think...
> 
> Still waiting on mine (harvest brown) 65#


Well, like I said...haven't ordered it just yet, I'll still have to wait until January 12th plus the 4-8 week wait time.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Maybe, just maybe, I can get to teu shop this week and check them out... I was gone to KY hunting all last week and just haven't had a chance to look at them in person yet. I'm still afraid I'll like them a little to much and I hate to give up my Carbon Spyder for an aluminum bow.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

bbentley392t said:


> Alright folks, it's me again...the "OP". :wink:
> 
> So today I made the trip back up North to my Hoyt dealer, to shoot the Nitrum 34 & Turbo side-by-side (again) to make a final decision once and for all...then place an order for my new 2015 Nitrum. Long story short, based on the chronograph numbers I was getting, reiterating to myself just how vibe free they are, shooting the bow(s) with a stab up front instead of just bare...ultimately I've settled and decided to go with the Turbo! For a pure hunting bow the speed, quite & smoothness of the Turbo solidified themselves and won me over...that being said, I was excited to get my bow ordered today.
> 
> ...


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

The nitrum turbo is what I liked too bought it last week. All black 65lber, but its still hanging in shop waiting for 28.5in mods to come in.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Khunter said:


> So what is considered custom shop, is the Harvest Brown with camo or black limbs considered custom shop?


The "harvest brown" is NOT a custom shop bow, the reason mine would be custom is because rather than the standard camo or 'carbon' limbs I want 'flat black' limbs...that's the reason. Make sense?


----------



## Nevada Smith (Sep 6, 2014)

bbentley392t said:


> The "harvest brown" is NOT a custom shop bow, the reason mine would be custom is because rather than the standard camo or 'carbon' limbs I want 'flat black' limbs...that's the reason. Make sense?


Have you considered ordering a standard camo bow and simply painting the limbs flat black yourself (or have a "pro" do it)?


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

bbentley392t said:


> The "harvest brown" is NOT a custom shop bow, the reason mine would be custom is because rather than the standard camo or 'carbon' limbs I want 'flat black' limbs...that's the reason. Make sense?


Yep, makes sense, it also makes sense why you want flat black, those look awesome, I prefer them too.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Nevada Smith said:


> Have you considered ordering a standard camo bow and simply painting the limbs flat black yourself (or have a "pro" do it)?


Yes, but it's a long ways from bowhunting season for me...I'm not in that big of rush, just kind of bummed and confused as to why the same base finish that comes standard on 'Vixcen' & 'American Heritage' bows is a "custom" item?


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Khunter said:


> Yep, makes sense, it also makes sense why you want flat black, those look awesome, I prefer them too.


Yes indeed, flat black limbs are pretty sexy...especially on my Z5 conversion Carbon Matrix. :wink:


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

can't wait to shoot one


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Well I FINALLY got to shoot the new Turbo cams this morning... Stopped at the local Hoyt dealer and all he had in was a Carbon ZT 30 and a Nitrum 30, said he had a Carbon ZT Turbo coming in sometime this week... About 3 mins later UPS stops and drops it off .. He set it up real quick and we went to the indoor range. 
It was 1" to long of draw for me "and him" and set at 70lbs on his scale.
For a 350+ibo bow I like it, valley is shorter but the draw being long for me exaggerated that some but for the speeds they make I thought it drew really well at 70lbs. Granted the Z5 cams are smoother "by a little" but they are slower. I wouldn't have any issues hunting with a 70lbs Turbo model . And like all the carbon spyders it was extremely quiet & the deadest bow around at the shot . If your looking for a fast bow the new Turbos are winners!!!!


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> I wouldn't have any issues hunting with a 70lbs Turbo model


Agreed, can't wait to get my Nitrum Turbo!


----------



## david.bergen (Mar 11, 2007)

I am having a draw length off 25,5-26 inch and i want a fast bow to compensate the speedlos 
Should I go with the nr1 cam ( max 25,5)or with the nr 2 cam (min 26) when combined with the nitrum or carbon spyder turbo , what would be the best choice?


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

david.bergen said:


> I am having a draw length off 25,5-26 inch and i want a fast bow to compensate the speedlos
> Should I go with the nr1 cam ( max 25,5)or with the nr 2 cam (min 26) when combined with the nitrum or carbon spyder turbo , what would be the best choice?


I would order a #1 cam if I were in your position, I think a guy is better off maxing out the modular adjustment on a cam in order to gain a full rotational cycle...and then manipulate the cables a little bit to achieve the desired draw length. Removing the grip from the riser will help stretch out the draw length a little as well.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Anybody gettin em???


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

I shot the Nitrum Turbo today. It was 1.5" too long on the draw length at 28", but it felt incredible across the board. It was a bit heavier in hand than the 30 (of course), but if anything the draw was even smoother to me than the 30 (I shot them back to back)...and not just a little smoother...like 5lbs smoother. I pulled it at 60.3lbs. This could have been a factor of the 30 being the proper draw length and being on the #2 cam...wheras the Turbo was on the bottom of the 3 cam. The 30 'felt' perfect for me...both in hand and shooting, but the Turbo didn't feel 'different'...just a bit heavy, and overdrawn lol. With the awkwardness of a too long draw taken out of the equation...I have no doubt I'd be just as thrilled with it.

All in all, with my relative lack of experience...I these bows are pretty amazing.

Oh, and Harvest Brown...in hand...IS freaking gorgeous. I don't know if it's '$100 extra' gorgeous...but man it was pretty!


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh, on another note...in rereading this thread I saw that someone had asked about the module color. The Hoyt rep that was in the shop today (the bow I shot was his) told me they're all a medium grey for the Turbo cam. Module colors for the other cam will be whatever they've been previously.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Cris Anderson said:


> Oh, and Harvest Brown...in hand...IS freaking gorgeous. I don't know if it's '$100 extra' gorgeous...but man it was pretty!


That's the only remaining piece of the puzzle I've got to put together, the color of the bow I'm going to order...as I've said in earlier posts I'm pretty sure the harvest brown is what I want to go with, but so do a lot of other people and I don't want to have the same bow as everyone else if that makes sense?


----------



## Fcal124 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm loving this review. Ordered my Nitrum 34 about 4 weeks ago. Harvest Brown with Black limbs might take a little longer.
Like Bentely, I'm 6'3" 240# and a 30 would be too small for me.
Hey Bentley, great taste in colors.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

bbentley392t said:


> That's the only remaining piece of the puzzle I've got to put together, the color of the bow I'm going to order...as I've said in earlier posts I'm pretty sure the harvest brown is what I want to go with, but so do a lot of other people and I don't want to have the same bow as everyone else if that makes sense?


It makes total sense! I'm definitely a black bow guy (and like you I hate having what everyone else does)...but that Harvest Brown with camo limbs and accessories made me forget black in a heartbeat for sure. If it wasn't an extra $100...even if every other person on the planet ordered it, I'd still pick it up and just customize it in other ways. I was so impressed with the bow I didn't think to get a picture either lol! But!...the Hoyt rep will be back at the shop on Saturday for customer appreciation day, and I'll be sure to get a picture of it then.

I still have yet to shoot the Arena 30...but honestly I can't imagine it catching my attention like these two Nitrums did.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

Cris Anderson said:


> I still have yet to shoot the Arena 30...but honestly I can't imagine it catching my attention like these two Nitrums did.


So, I shot the Arena 30 today, as well as shooting the Nitrum Turbo again, and there's definitely no question about which bow I'll be ordering.










I don't think I'll be springing for the $100 upgrade to get the Harvest Brown...but man, that's a beautiful color .


----------



## ewright (Nov 9, 2004)

Cris Anderson said:


> So, I shot the Arena 30 today, as well as shooting the Nitrum Turbo again, and there's definitely no question about which bow I'll be ordering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one sweet bow!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

.


Cris Anderson said:


> So, I shot the Arena 30 today, as well as shooting the Nitrum Turbo again, and there's definitely no question about which bow I'll be ordering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet rig!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

December for my Harvest Brown NT Turbo..Crossing my fingers



THE ELKMAN said:


> Anybody gettin em???


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

I've got a 80# harvest brown max one limb 34 on order. I'm hoping it gets here by the middle of January


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Shot the NT to day 62 # at 28 '' has a huge hump in the draw held very well, very little vib great back wall.366 gr arrow 293 fps Draw was just to harsh for my liking.But you have to get speed from some wear.


----------



## Cris Anderson (Oct 22, 2014)

salmon killer said:


> Shot the NT to day 62 # at 28 '' has a huge hump in the draw held very well, very little vib great back wall.366 gr arrow 293 fps Draw was just to harsh for my liking.But you have to get speed from some wear.


I definitely agree about the hump...right before the middle of the cycle...but to me it isn't a negative at all...it kind of sets up a slow smooth drop to the valley. I agree completely about the lack of vibration and solid wall too.

I'm curious though...was your bow at the bottom slot on the #3 cam, or the top slot on the #2 cam? The 28", 60.1lb bow I drew was smooth like butter...and I've only ever drawn one 70lb bow (cranked up my daughter's Infinite Edge, lol).


----------



## Hoyt1945 (Nov 30, 2006)

I am an older guy and speed is not a deciding factor in my bow selection... The things that are important to me are; draw cycle, the way the bow holds at full draw, the amount of vibration and a very important consideration, is the way the bow looks....Last week I went to the bow shop to buy an Elite 35..I have always shot Hoyt's..The Hoyt cam's the last few years I have not liked...When I got to the bow shop, I shot the e35 and really like it.. After I shot the Elite, the shop owner told me to shoot the Niturm 34 before I made my final decision...The Nitrum was set at 53#. The bow was set up and tuned and had a stabilizer.. it had zero shock, completely dead in the hand. The draw cycle was smooth and had just the right amount of valley. I would have been happy with either bow. The Elite or Nitrum..the deciding factor was looks.. I really like the way the Niturm looks. I ordered standard camo color. The shop owner said I could get it sooner. The Nitrum will be the best feeling Hoyt that I've owned.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Hoyt1945 said:


> After I shot the Elite, the shop owner told me to shoot the Niturm 34 before I made my final decision...The Nitrum was set at 53#. The bow was set up and tuned and had a stabilizer.. it had zero shock, completely dead in the hand. The draw cycle was smooth and had just the right amount of valley.


Yep, sounds about right...that N34 is an extremely comfortable bow, you made the right choice.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

bbentley392t said:


> Yep, sounds about right...that N34 is an extremely comfortable bow, you made the right choice.


Yeah and from a tuning standpoint you really made the right choice !!!! I had an Energy 35 for a short while, I'm not a binary cam fan, they feel good but to limited on tuning options for me.. Give me a Hoyt hybrid cam setup any day.


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

bbentley392t said:


> I think a 34 with Turbo cams would be the best option, obviously we won't be allowed to order it that way...but I've been involved in my fair share of cam conversions, what's one more? LOL


YES,YES,YES.THAT's what I want.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Just put it through the custom shop...


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

johnny liggett said:


> YES,YES,YES.THAT's what I want.


I agree, a Nitrum 34 with Turbo cams would be awesome!
But I'll be fine with the Nitrum 34 with Z5 cams that I ordered, whenever it finally gets here.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not sure why you don't have it. When did you order? Color?


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

THE ELKMAN said:


> I'm not sure why you don't have it. When did you order? Color?


Black/Camo 70lb ordered Dec. 3rd, probably be here the end of this month or first part of Feb. I'm guessing.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh. Okay. You ordered kinda late then. I know guys with bows that are custom color that ordered in Oct. The black and camo will definitely cost you some time...


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is an additional charge for "flat black" limbs? 

I'm not a big fan of the carbon limbs and until reading this thread, I didn't realize you could get them in flat black.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Anything not offered in the catalog as a color, or color combination would have to go through the custom shop. So, yes it would be extra...



Grunt-N-Gobble said:


> Does anyone know if there is an additional charge for "flat black" limbs?
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the carbon limbs and until reading this thread, I didn't realize you could get them in flat black.


----------



## art6555 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great posts all, I have been bow hunting since I was 20 (1991) and remember the aluminum 2117 and a Browning Mirage set at 50#'s, shot a lot of mulies with that rig. I am not a great bowman, but since I returned from Iraq in December of 2005 I treated myself to one of them "High end bows", a Hoyt Vectrix. WOW, I was in heaven!! I was injured in Iraq and it caught up with me about 2 years ago and I haven't shot a bow until 3 weeks ago. I got my injury fixed finally in August of last year and wanted to pick up the bow again. Shot a Nitrum 30 and had to have it!! I don't chrony, I shoot beeman 340 pro hunters on a 28.5" draw. I was hitting Copenhagen can groups at 50 yards with Slick Trick Magnums and Shuttle T Locks. I couldn't be happier. Its waaay to much bow for me but don't care, I love it!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I put a new Nitrum 34 target black in my sig at the bottom shot 10 arrows to tune at the dealers on here for sale to fund a camo N34 but not having luck selling it on here at a great price. I'm just going to trade it back in at my dealers as it was not even warrantied yet so he could sell it new. Greatest bow I have shot in awhile love the N34.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

You didn't like the black?


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, 'OP' here...don't really mean to drag this thing back from the dead, but just wanted to say that yesterday I FINALLY ordered my new Nitrum 34!!! :teeth:

Pretty pumped about it. For the past few months since starting this thread back in October I'd thought my heart was set on ordering a Turbo in #3D, the first time I shot one it felt great and was pumping out some awesome numbers with various weights of arrows...so at the time I just "knew" it'd end up being the bow for me. BUT, then I started thinking about it a little more...and seeing as how I've never owned a 6" brace height bow - combined with the sad reality that after a motorcycle accident a couple years back, my left collarbone (bow arm) is in 3 pieces stacked on top of each other fused into 1 conglomerate mess. A stiffer draw, short brace bow probably isn't the best choice over all in the long run for me. 

So yesterday at my dealer I grabbed a Turbo and 34 to do some comparing & shooting, I really didn't want to try and compare a Turbo in #3D to a 34 in #3B...I've been down that route before with Matrix's & Faktor's I've owned and just wasn't happy being stuck on the front half of the #3 cam. So we took a 34 with #2 cam, threw an E mod on it and removed the grip...which allowed us to bottom out the #2 cam at about 29¼-½" on the draw length, which is pretty much perfect for me. So I spent the next hour or so, shooting arrows through the chrono...switching back & forth between the two bows trying to make a decision of which would be the best bow for me. Each had their own special appeal to me, I really love the wall on the Turbo but wasn't a fan of the "dump" into the valley...while the 34 was smooth & steady all the way through the draw cycle. 

Here are the numbers from yesterday's side-by-side comparison:

*Turbo w/3D (70#)
-380 grains @ 322 fps
-420 grains @ 307 fps

*34 w/2E (72#)
-380 grains @ 312 fps
-420 grains @ 297 fps

For me personally, the 10 fps gain with a Turbo wasn't worth the trade-off in my ability to draw the 34 as smoothly as I could...plus seeing as how how I've already got a Matrix conversion and Pro Edge Elite both with the same #2 Z5 cam, I'll have 3 bows that are nearly identical in spec & geometry - which will hopefully be an advantage and help me remain consistent all year long when switching back & forth between all 3 bows? Even though the initial "order rush" is now over, I was still quoted about 6 weeks on the bow...which is fine especially considering my order is "custom shop" due to the matte black limb finish I requested, but I seriously doubt it'll be that long of a wait time. Anyway, like I said earlier sorry to resurrect this thing...I'm just really excited and looking forward to finally getting this new bow!


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

You can't go wrong with ANY of the Hoyt Nitrum line! Glad you got the one thats gonna work for you. One thing to note: Your comparison is actually yielding a 15 fps difference, seeing as the 34 was 2 pounds heavier. No matter of course, as It's the bow for you. Congrats! (And I'm guessing it will be at least that long- Custom shop)



bbentley392t said:


> Hi, 'OP' here...don't really mean to drag this thing back from the dead, but just wanted to say that yesterday I FINALLY ordered my new Nitrum 34!!! :teeth:
> 
> Pretty pumped about it. For the past few months since starting this thread back in October I'd thought my heart was set on ordering a Turbo in #3D, the first time I shot one it felt great and was pumping out some awesome numbers with various weights of arrows...so at the time I just "knew" it'd end up being the bow for me. BUT, then I started thinking about it a little more...and seeing as how I've never owned a 6" brace height bow - combined with the sad reality that after a motorcycle accident a couple years back, my left collarbone (bow arm) is in 3 pieces stacked on top of each other fused into 1 conglomerate mess. A stiffer draw, short brace bow probably isn't the best choice over all in the long run for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

THE ELKMAN said:


> You can't go wrong with ANY of the Hoyt Nitrum line! Glad you got the one thats gonna work for you. One thing to note: Your comparison is actually yielding a 15 fps difference, seeing as the 34 was 2 pounds heavier.


10 fps difference, based on peak draw weight is what I meant...which is where I'd be shooting either bow. Sorry.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

No biggie at all. Just pointing out that you were having to draw more weight to achieve the 10 fps difference for other people to note when making their choice.



bbentley392t said:


> 10 fps difference, based on peak draw weight is what I meant...which is where I'd be shooting either bow. Sorry.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> I'm just going to trade it back in at my dealers as it was not even warrantied yet so he could sell it new.


Sure hope not, doesn't seem fair to the next guy.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Completely agree!---v



Mathias said:


> Sure hope not, doesn't seem fair to the next guy.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm really happy with my N34 #2 Cam @ 29". It has stock strings and peaks at 70.3lbs and I'm getting 290fps with a 460 grain FMJ 340. That is pretty much straight out of the box. It has a really nice draw cycle, usually 70lbs bothers my shoulder but not on this bow.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How is it not fair it only had 10 arrows through it at my dealers shop. If you think that the bows you go in and pick up off the rack in the shop that has a loop on it and they sell it to you new dose not have more than 10 arrows put through it and the shop sells it to you new. Anyway I traded it local to a guy that the day he called me he just walked out the door from my dealers with a camo Nitrum 34 and called me.


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

Khunter said:


> I'm really happy with my N34 #2 Cam @ 29". It has stock strings and peaks at 70.3lbs and I'm getting 290fps with a 460 grain FMJ 340.


Thanks for the insight, the #2 cam 34 at my dealer peaked at 72...so I'm really hoping mine is right there as well. I requested a 75# limb, but Hoyt told my dealer that a stiffer deflection would be another $50...on top of the additional $50 I'm already paying for a "Harvest Brown" riser and the extra $100 I'm paying for matte black limb finish. :angry:


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

I thought you were dealing with collar bone issues??? Why on earth would you want a high poundage bow?



bbentley392t said:


> Thanks for the insight, the #2 cam 34 at my dealer peaked at 72...so I'm really hoping mine is right there as well. I requested a 75# limb, but Hoyt told my dealer that a stiffer deflection would be another $50...on top of the additional $50 I'm already paying for a "Harvest Brown" riser and the extra $100 I'm paying for matte black limb finish. :angry:


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

THE ELKMAN said:


> I thought you were dealing with collar bone issues??? Why on earth would you want a high poundage bow?


75# isn't high compared to the 85# I used to shoot from 03-13'...my collarbone is fine & healed, my form just isn't exactly perfect anymore that's all.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

OiC


----------

